# MAC Select Program



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2016)

Just thought I'd create a thread for the new MAC Select rewards program for us guys and gals to come and discuss the program.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2016)

Program tiers :


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay my sweetie pie Naomi! 

I qualified for level 4


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yay my sweetie pie Naomi!
> 
> I qualified for level 4



Howdy Elegant! I've missed you so!  
Only tier 4?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Elegant! I've missed you so!
> Only tier 4?



AHAHAHAHA Yes my love - level 4....according to mr. merlot 

MISSED You SOOOOO much! Hugs


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 1, 2016)

It'll be really exciting to see what kind of collections we get early access to. Fun!


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm really hopeful that it is retroactive to last June.

ETA: The heck with last June, I'd take 1 January. Just added up my online purchases and . If they take this back to 1 January, I'd already be the top level.

Oh. Dear.

ETA #2: Just called MAC, and I was quoted 1 January as the date that they're ingesting purchase history since, and that it'll take up to a month.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2016)

thank you for the new thread! 

Interesting you were told january and someone else was told june 2015 ?


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> thank you for the new thread!
> 
> Interesting you were told january and someone else was told june 2015 ?



Typical MAC.

I think it's good that it's retroactive though, no matter how long.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 1, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Typical MAC.
> 
> I think it's good that it's retroactive though, no matter how long.


I agree!  Thank you for the info!  I am especially happy about this since I placed a rather large order just the day before I found out about the program.  I was a little perturbed about my inopportune timing, so this is good news.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey ladies! I'm glad this thing is retroactive. It's about time they did this.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2016)

After looking at my whole order history all my orders after June 1 2015 say they will count towards MAC select. I was told that it will take the system a bit to update.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2016)

where does it say that?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 2, 2016)

I need to look at my purchase history, think I'm on level 1 or 2.

EDIT: I'm on level 1, really need to sort out this basket. That'll push me to level 2.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I need to look at my purchase history, think I'm on level 1 or 2.
> 
> EDIT: I'm on level 1, really need to sort out this basket. That'll push me to level 2.



But as usual it is only for US residents. Hopefully they will roll this out elsewhere too in time (although if it means getting the new site, I'd prefer to stay as we are!!)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 2, 2016)

jennyap said:


> But as usual it is only for US residents. Hopefully they will roll this out elsewhere too in time (although if it means getting the new site, I'd prefer to stay as we are!!)



I have a US profile as well, for moments where I get a bit impatient with MAC UK.

I am seriously dreading the website change over.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been seeing that it's purchases from the 1st on. Sucks cause I made a $70 order for flamingo park last week 

I actually did pretty good last year! Flamingo Park has been the biggest haul I've made since May. Proud of myself!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 2, 2016)

singer82 said:


> I've been seeing that it's purchases from the 1st on. Sucks cause I made a $70 for flamingo park last week



Anything after 1st June 2015 will be added onto program. My Vamplify purchases from last year will be added, so will your Flamingo Park purchases.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 2, 2016)

GRRR Canadians are left out.  This sucks.


----------



## KGeezy (Feb 2, 2016)

If it really does count purchases from June 2015 til now I should be at the 2nd tier. I wonder how long would the system take to reflect the purchases


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 2, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> If it really does count purchases from June 2015 til now I should be at the 2nd tier. I wonder how long would the system take to reflect the purchases



I was told up to 3 weeks initially.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hope so! Only made like 3 orders since June, so won't hit the 2nd tier just yet. After Chris Chang that will change haha. 



Marsha Pomells said:


> Anything after 1st June 2015 will be added onto program. My Vamplify purchases from last year will be added, so will your Flamingo Park purchases.


----------



## verorl (Feb 2, 2016)

OOoohhhh, I hope they do count past orders!!! I would be on Tier 2 already if they did this... Made my Flamingo Park order on Thursday, so I hope at least that one counts.

I'm in Mexico, but I do have a US MAC account, since I have been ordering online since they made a website! Last year, I did shop alot at my store here, so they recognize me as a good customer too. But this program makes buying online more attactive!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2016)

There is no much difference or any between level 2 and 3 except  3 has two free makeup applications instead of 1 for level 2? MEH


----------



## LiliV (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm excited they started a program.  I really didn't order much from Mac in 2015, I only placed 4 orders!  Most of them for just 1 or 2 items, so even if this is retroactive from June I'll probably only be tier 2 for now.  I want that early access to collections though lol would take so much of the stalking stress away


----------



## verorl (Feb 2, 2016)

But we have yet to see which collections there would be early Access to.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 2, 2016)

I placed more orders from the beginning of 2015 up until May with W&D then cooled off in the Summer. I also place more orders with Nordstrom, Bloomies and Macy's because of Ebates. If it's from June 1st 2015 and before taxes, I need to spend $9.50 more to become Devoted.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 2, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Typical MAC.
> 
> I think it's good that it's retroactive though, no matter how long.



I agree.  I obviously prefer June 1, but I have a feeling January 1 is more accurate.  Maybe I'll call.  We can make a poll and update it every time someone is told an answer by a MAC employee...haha!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 2, 2016)

I mean really MAC, still free 2-day with *$50* purchase when you're level 2 and 3?? I guess it was too much for it to be with _*any*_ purchase??


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2016)

This program sounds interesting


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 2, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Just thought I'd create a thread for the new MAC Select rewards program for us guys and gals to come and discuss the program.



Thanks for doing this, Nay.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2016)

I should already be obsessed if they are counting purchases from June. Although, I'm not really impressed.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 2, 2016)

When I called MAC, I was told (and I'm not 100% sure this is accurate) that they are not going retroactive. The rep checked with her supervisor and confirmed that it starts when you sign up for the program. But who knows?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 2, 2016)

I really hope it's retroactive from June 2015 on. I'll be tier 2 if so.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHA Yes my love - level 4....according to mr. merlot
> 
> MISSED You SOOOOO much! Hugs


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree.  I obviously prefer June 1, but I have a feeling January 1 is more accurate.  Maybe I'll call.  *We can make a poll and update it every time someone is told an answer by a MAC employee...haha*!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for doing this, Nay.



You're welcome!


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 2, 2016)

Signed up for this as soon as I got saw this on IG.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 2, 2016)

NaomiH said:


>



I do science to things, so I have an unhealthy impulse to analyze data.


......I _may_ have started an excel sheet.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I do science to things, so I have an unhealthy impulse to analyze data.
> 
> 
> ......I _may_ have started an excel sheet.



*^^^^^To this librarian science things rock! *


----------



## montREALady (Feb 2, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> After looking at my whole order history all my orders after June 1 2015 say they will count towards MAC select. I was told that it will take the system a bit to update.



Where does it say that Sassy?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Where does it say that Sassy?



Log in to your account, click on the MAC Select link near the top right on your account page. It'll tell you what your level would be if you join. I got the same/a similar message as Sassy: "You've been upgraded to MAC Select Seduced."

EDIT: But after I confirmed membership it said I'd spent $0 for this year. Technically true, but then again, if it is retroactive to last June, it hasn't taken my purchases from last year into account yet.


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 2, 2016)

Eek, so exciting!

Now fingers crossed that this comes to the UK 

Isabelle


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmmm... This is an annual requalify. I'm really leaning towards 1 January being the date since it's the reset every year.




> In January of each year, your membership level will update based on the  dollar amount you spent on qualifying products and services during the  previous calendar year and your spending eligibility will be reset at  zero for the new calendar year. For example if you spend $200.00 in a  calendar year on qualifying purchases, your account will update to  Devoted status in January of the following year. Your spending will be  set at zero and start accumulating with each qualifying purchase from  January 1st.



Source: https://www.maccosmetics.com/macselect-faqs, Question 7.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 2, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Log in to your account, click on the MAC Select link near the top right on your account page. It'll tell you what your level would be if you join. I got the same/a similar message as Sassy: "You've been upgraded to MAC Select Seduced."
> 
> EDIT: But after I confirmed membership it said I'd spent $0 for this year. Technically true, but then again, if it is retroactive to last June, it hasn't taken my purchases from last year into account yet.



Yes I saw that part (I'm also Seduced with $0) but thought Sassy was talking about something else  I checked my account after I asked though and all my orders for last year say (click "details" to see full order):
[h=5]M∙A∙C SELECT[/h][FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]This purchase will be added to your M∙A∙C Select account upon shipping.

[/FONT]But I think that's the default for all orders now that Select exists because even orders before June say that.


----------



## verorl (Feb 2, 2016)

I would be OK if they only took into account my order from last week, which is my only 2016 order so far... My orders also say they will be added after shipping (they have long shipped!), so we'll see.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> *M∙A∙C SELECT*
> 
> [FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]This purchase will be added to your M∙A∙C Select account upon shipping.
> 
> [/FONT]But I think that's the default for all orders now that Select exists because even orders before June say that.



It's default; I can see it on orders from 2011, for example.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm glad it's retroactive, I was kicking myself for making a huge order just a few days before this launched. If it's from June 2015 I'll be tier 3, if from Jan 1st I'll be tier 2, so either is fine for me. 

It's a shame one of the perks is an anniversary gift and not a birthday gift, we'll have to wait a whole year to find out what it is!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2016)

I knew there would be a reward program, I think I might have posted about it a while back. Not sure how I feel about the early access part & exclusive part, but since it's US only I don't need to worry about it anyway.  I don't think it would make much sense to have this in Germany since we always have such low stock of everything, not many people can buy from their site even if they want to. So...


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm *Devoted *now because of my Flamingo Park order!  So glad I waited!  I usually order from Nordies, but that's changed now because of MAC Select.  I kinda wish they had a point-system like Sephora and Ulta... but at least they have a loyalty program now so not complaining!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I do science to things, so I have an unhealthy impulse to analyze data.
> 
> 
> ......I _may_ have started an excel sheet.



I like it! I think we should do one to keep track of all the different answers they give.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2016)

In regards to whether or not department store counter purchases are eligible for Select:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^To this librarian science things rock! *



I appreciate the library sciences as well...I've had a librarian or two save my booty back in the day.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 3, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> In regards to whether or not department store counter purchases are eligible for Select:
> View attachment 51916



So other than swatching, this means there is no longer any point to buying in store for me. Not that I did it very often.


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 3, 2016)

damn I guess I don't need a Macy's card anymore


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 3, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So other than swatching, this means there is no longer any point to buying in store for me. Not that I did it very often.



Yeah.  I feel bad because I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Macy's MAC MUA, but with cash back and getting products sooner, I rarely buy in store anymore as it is.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2016)

this is going to kill their counter sales. Lately all the merchants are just trying to boost online sales with different gwps, samples etc... that's so hard on the sales people


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I appreciate the library sciences as well...I've had a librarian or two save my booty back in the day.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So other than swatching, this means there is no longer any point to buying in store for me. Not that I did it very often.



Same here, I very rarely ever went to the freestanding store because I like the girls at the Dillard's counter so much and parking at The Domain can be such a pain, not to mention it was far. Guess it's online only for me now unless I just happen to be up in the area of the actual store  and want a MAC fix. Now if only MAC would get on Ebates.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have gotten two different answers in the past 5 minutes.

MAC Chat says NO retroactive.

On the phone with MAC right now and was told *7 days prior to MAC Select Launch*. That's a new one.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 3, 2016)

Was just told that it's a _special accommodation only_ that they might be able to credit 7 days of orders and that Estee Lauder corporate doesn't believe in radioactive crediting.

Thanks for nothing, MAC. Way to slap your loyal customers.

ETA: I was told that my $574 of spending in January is irrelevant to the program.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2016)

omg that is hilarious


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> omg that is hilarious




I'm pissed.

Just blasted off an email with my January order history and asked how, if it's based on a 12 month year, they can ignore that January is part of this 12-month year. My post-tax is over $600, so I certainly deserve to have more than 0 status.

ETA: The T&C use a 1 January reset, so they're trying to get away with year 1 being 11 months.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 3, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Hmmm... This is an annual requalify. I'm really leaning towards 1 January being the date since it's the reset every year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





starletta8 said:


> I'm pissed.
> 
> Just blasted off an email with my January order history and asked how, if it's based on a 12 month year, they can ignore that January is part of this 12-month year. My post-tax is over $600, so I certainly deserve to have more than 0 status.
> 
> ETA: The T&C use a 1 January reset, so they're trying to get away with year 1 being 11 months.



Based on the previous quote from FAQs, everything you have spent since 1st January THIS year counts towards your status for NEXT year.  Your 2016 status is based on your spend in 2015. 

Which is why it doesn't really make sense for it not to be retroactive, otherwise no-one can be anything other than the lowest tier until 2017.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 3, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I'm pissed.
> 
> Just blasted off an email with my January order history and asked how, if it's based on a 12 month year, they can ignore that January is part of this 12-month year. My post-tax is over $600, so I certainly deserve to have more than 0 status.
> 
> ETA: The T&C use a 1 January reset, so they're trying to get away with year 1 being 11 months.


Wow, what a bummer!  I'm curious what response they will give, since you are clearly a VERY good customer.  Sorry you had to deal with such a runaround!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 3, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Was just told that it's a _special accommodation only_ that they might be able to credit 7 days of orders and that Estee Lauder corporate doesn't believe in radioactive crediting.
> 
> Thanks for nothing, MAC. Way to slap your loyal customers.
> 
> ETA: I was told that my $574 of spending in January is irrelevant to the program.



That's rubbish.   It should be retroactive to January 1.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 3, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> That's rubbish.   It should be retroactive to January 1.



That's what I'm saying. They've clearly laid out a program with 1 January re-set to earn status annually. You can't start a program like that in February without crediting January!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 4, 2016)

MAC has no clue what it's doing.  This is a total cluster.  LOL.  Here is what I received from my inquiry about retroactive purchase credit:

"Thank you for your inquiry.

We have received your email and we are at your service at MAC Cosmetics Online. We will address your inquiry regarding MAC Select as quickly and efficiently as possible.

We appreciate your patience as we gather the necessary information in order to respond in full to your inquiry.

You can expect to hear back from us shortly.  Thank you for your understanding."

I had sent an email asking them to clarify what information was correct between: retroactive credit from June 2015, retroactive credit from January 2016, and no retroactive credit.  I phrased it as these were all answers received from MAC directly (which they were), and I asked them to clarify what was actually the right answer as well as asked them to add the clarification to their FAQ page.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> MAC has no clue what it's doing.  This is a total cluster.  LOL.  Here is what I received from my inquiry about retroactive purchase credit:
> 
> "Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...



I got the same auto-reply.

Well, I had a gong show experience at a store this morning. They actually un-enrolled me from the program because they didn't know what they were doing and I had to call the customer service line to fix it. The artists also told a fellow customer "we don't do points" and tried to say the only rewards program was Back2MAC. Meanwhile, the MAC Select brochures were right in front of the customer at the cash register and I spotted the one-page info sheet on the program for artists on the counter. I was doing my best to read it upside down but didn't see anything about what date would be counted on it.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 4, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So other than swatching, this means there is no longer any point to buying in store for me. Not that I did it very often.





gabzillaa said:


> damn I guess I don't need a Macy's card anymore





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah.  I feel bad because I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Macy's MAC MUA, but with cash back and getting products sooner, I rarely buy in store anymore as it is.





Monsy said:


> this is going to kill their counter sales. Lately all the merchants are just trying to boost online sales with different gwps, samples etc... that's so hard on the sales people





NaomiH said:


> Same here, I very rarely ever went to the freestanding store because I like the girls at the Dillard's counter so much and parking at The Domain can be such a pain, not to mention it was far. Guess it's online only for me now unless I just happen to be up in the area of the actual store  and want a MAC fix. Now if only MAC would get on Ebates.




^^ Exactly, the only reason I have a Nordstrom and Macy's card seems to be for MAC lately, lol. I also like the counter in Macy's. I find the free-standing store staff not as nice. Maybe it's just me.



starletta8 said:


> I have gotten two different answers in the past 5 minutes.
> 
> MAC Chat says NO retroactive.
> 
> On the phone with MAC right now and was told *7 days prior to MAC Select Launch*. That's a new one.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> MAC has no clue what it's doing.  This is a total cluster.  LOL.  Here is what I received from my inquiry about retroactive purchase credit:
> 
> "Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...





starletta8 said:


> I got the same auto-reply.
> 
> Well, I had a gong show experience at a store this morning. They actually un-enrolled me from the program because they didn't know what they were doing and I had to call the customer service line to fix it. The artists also told a fellow customer "we don't do points" and tried to say the only rewards program was Back2MAC. Meanwhile, the MAC Select brochures were right in front of the customer at the cash register and I spotted the one-page info sheet on the program for artists on the counter. I was doing my best to read it upside down but didn't see anything about what date would be counted on it.



OMG what a mess. I emailed them the day I found out and haven't gotten a response yet. I tried to ask Chat and they told me to email or call them. I'm about to go to the store now, let's see how that goes if I buy anything re applying my purchase to my Select account. Hilarious, just checked and my frigging email to them from Tuesday was in my draft folder! LOL!

I also remember having a sample in my last order and when I didn't get it I checked my order and it wasn't in there. I specifically remember changing it from another primer to the oil just to try it. Not sure what happened there, but I asked Chat and they told me to call. They need a Chat for orders and general inquiries. I'm not chatting with MAC about makeup recommendations that's for sure.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh silly Mac...your rewards program works as well as your website


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh silly Mac...your rewards program works as well as your website





Just wait until they start enforcing 'early/special' access to collections.  That will be a #%*$!-show.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just wait until they start enforcing 'early/special' access to collections.  That will be a #%*$!-show.



You know it! I had such a hard time on there again the other day. I couldn't get an item to remove from my cart  <--me


----------



## montREALady (Feb 4, 2016)

So I asked in the store and I confused her with the retroactive question. She was like "As far back as Jan 2015!", I was like "Whaaaaaat?", then she was like oh wait let me check the manual. She went to it and she meant if you joined MAC within the last year (their website) you were auto-enrolled in the Select Program but if you joined before, you have to enroll yourself and accept the terms. Nothing about if our purchases over the last year counted or not. Then she told me to call them, lollll! Poor thing. They were so apologetic at the cash though, saying the program is new, etc. He couldn't find my Select info with my name, I had to go get my # for him, then when he plugged it in and saw my info he called everyone to the cash to see, lmaooo! I must have been the first one to use it. Let's see if this little purchase gets added to my Select account (I bought LL&F from Flamingo). I have swatches over in that thread btw. Video on my IG (info below).


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2016)

Response from CS about purchases being retroactive


----------



## verorl (Feb 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Response from CS about purchases being retroactive
> View attachment 51992



Crap... But somehow, I felt they would do that.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2016)

verorl said:


> Crap... But somehow, I felt they would do that.



Same. It seemed a bit odd they'd go back that far,but it sure was an awesome thought to think there was a possibility of being next tier once they update everyone's accounts.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Response from CS about purchases being retroactive
> View attachment 51992



I got the same response.  It makes sense, but I still think they should count from January....whatevs....


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Response from CS about purchases being retroactive
> View attachment 51992




Well, this is making me reconsider spending another dime with them. I stopped largely shopping Sephora after being tired of being jerked around for the last darned time as a VIB-R, so I can stop with MAC too. MAC was actually getting some of my diverted Sephora money.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I got the same response.  It makes sense, but I still think they should count from January....whatevs....



Yeah, at least from Jan 1st.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Well, this is making me reconsider spending another dime with them. I stopped largely shopping Sephora after being tired of being jerked around for the last darned time as a VIB-R, so I can stop with MAC too. MAC was actually getting some of my diverted Sephora money.



I was looking forward to having my past purchases credited, but I'm not surprised that they aren't going back and crediting purchases made before the program was around. I thought it was odd but cool when it was mentioned that was what was going to be done. I do think that purchases made from the beginning of the year should count,but understand why they wouldn't go back 8 months.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep...good ol MAC


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I was looking forward to having my past purchases credited, but I'm not surprised that they aren't going back and crediting purchases made before the program was around. I thought it was odd but cool when it was mentioned that was what was going to be done. I do think that purchases made from the beginning of the year should count,but understand why they wouldn't go back 8 months.



My qualm is with not counting from 1 January.  As I mentioned, I spent nearly $600 in January that's being given a giant PFFFFT. That's how _not_ to keep customer loyalty. Most of that was permanent products that I could've waited one month and gotten credit for it. I truthfully never thought June was feasible.

When Sephora rolled out VIB Rouge, they counted back to the start of the year by looking at order history. MAC can see our order history; it's not that hard. It's just infuriating.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> My qualm is with not counting from 1 January.  As I mentioned, I spent nearly $600 in January that's being given a giant PFFFFT. That's how _not_ to keep customer loyalty. Most of that was permanent products that I could've waited one month and gotten credit for it. I truthfully never thought June was feasible.
> 
> When Sephora rolled out VIB Rouge, they counted back to the start of the year by looking at order history. MAC can see our order history; it's not that hard. It's just infuriating.



I must of missed where you mentioned how much you spent. Had I purchased that much,I'd be pretty ticked off as well if I were in your shoes. I didn't know Sephora did that as I don't really shop there too overly often and think as well that MAC should of at least credited from the 1st since they rolled the program out at what I consider to be a bit of an odd time.


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 4, 2016)

They definitely should count from January 1 if that is the starting point for each year. Sorry MAC, but you're in the wrong here.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh silly Mac...your rewards program works as well as your website



This makes me miss the like button!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 5, 2016)

Same response here!




Dear Kifana:

Thank you for taking the time to email us. We are sorry for the delay in our response.

Thank you for your loyalty to MAC Cosmetics. Regrettably, purchases made prior to joining MAC Select are not eligible to be credited with spend. We are very sorry for any disappointment this may cause. We hope that you will enjoy the benefits of the MAC Select program with your future purchases.

We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online. If we can be of further assistance, simply reply to this email or call 1-800-588-0070 anytime.

Best regards,

Nancy 
Online Customer Service


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Same response here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for mine- or the reply from a supervisor that the phone line promised by today. I sent my entire order history from 1 January along with every single product I bought in it- if I buy a brush in January, how is that lesser than buying a brush in February? MAC has screwed it up so badly with this. I _never_ thought I would see a beauty retailer screw it up worse than Sephora, but congrats MAC! You're about to lose this customer.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I'm waiting for mine- or the reply from a supervisor that the phone line promised by today. I sent my entire order history from 1 January along with every single product I bought in it- if I buy a brush in January, how is that lesser than buying a brush in February? MAC has screwed it up so badly with this. I _never_ thought I would see a beauty retailer screw it up worse than Sephora, but congrats MAC! You're about to lose this customer.



Yeah that sucks the big one. The only things I've ordered for the year from their website is Ariana and Oh, My! from Flamingo. LL&F from that collection I got yesterday but I checked this morning and don't see anything about my Select account on the receipt even though he pulled up my account in the store. I just have to keep checking online I guess. It still shows zero for the year.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta why don't you just nicely return EVERYTHING or at least permanent products??? if they do not want to include those purchases. and then  rebuy everything


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 5, 2016)

OK I complained to MAC CS and got this as a response:

"Hello Erin:  
Thank you for your inquiry.  
While purchases made outside of the enrollment period are not automatically credited to your MAC Select account, we are happy to extend these to you as you are a valued customer. Your balance has been updated with an additional 120 spend and your new balance is 120. 

We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online. If we can be of further assistance, simply reply to this email or call 1-800-588-0070 anytime. 

As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we'd like to learn more about your experience. If you have a few minutes, please tell us how we did. Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation. 


Warmest regards, 

Barbi  
Online Customer Service"

Sure enough, I just logged in and I have my $120 in there now. Fine with me, but why are they telling others different things??


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> starletta why don't you just nicely return EVERYTHING or at least permanent products??? if they do not want to include those purchases. and then  rebuy everything



Problem is that I started using things.... otherwise I'd be doing this to make my point.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> OK I complained to MAC CS and got this as a response:
> 
> "Hello Erin:
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> ...



When did you send your email? Still haven't gotten a response to mine!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 5, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> OK I complained to MAC CS and got this as a response:
> 
> "Hello Erin:
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> ...


I'm glad you had a resolution!  I sent an email in earlier today asking to be credited for an order that I placed literally hours before the launch of the program.  I really hope someone like Barbi responds to my email.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 5, 2016)

Quick question, Rinstar, if you don't mind.  When was the order(s) you received the credit for?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Problem is that I started using things.... otherwise I'd be doing this to make my point.



you can return them still


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 5, 2016)

I just received a response from my email that I sent in about 2.5 hours ago, and they gave me credit for the order that I placed just before the program.  The points are in my account.  I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I just received a response from my email that I sent in about 2.5 hours ago, and they gave me credit for the order that I placed just before the program.  The points are in my account.  I'm pleasantly surprised.



WTF.

And now I can't even log in because I apparently clicked on someone's Canadian link and I cannot get it forced back to the US site to save my life.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I just received a response from my email that I sent in about 2.5 hours ago, and they gave me credit for the order that I placed just before the program.  The points are in my account.  I'm pleasantly surprised.



Did you send via the form or is there a super-secret email?


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Did you send via the form or is there a super-secret email?


I just filled out the regular form.  I hope they are able to offer you a resolution soon, starletta8.


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> When did you send your email? Still haven't gotten a response to mine!



I just sent it late last night and got this back this afternoon. Faster than I expected.



VioletSparkles said:


> Quick question, Rinstar, if you don't mind.  When was the order(s) you received the credit for?



Jan 23rd and Jan 28th



VioletSparkles said:


> I just received a response from my email that I sent in about 2.5 hours ago, and they gave me credit for the order that I placed just before the program.  The points are in my account.  I'm pleasantly surprised.



Yay!! Glad they seem to be starting to fix this!




starletta8 said:


> Did you send via the form or is there a super-secret email?



Just the regular "contact us" form on the site. I received an automated reply first, then this response.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 5, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> I just sent it late last night and got this back this afternoon. Faster than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I'm feeling much better about this whole program... lol 
Now, they just need to do this for *everyone* who writes in.


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 5, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> Thanks!  I'm feeling much better about this whole program... lol
> Now, they just need to do this for *everyone* who writes in.



Yes I am too. It really is the right thing to have it go back to Jan 1, so I hope they credit everyone eventually.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ugh, I emailed three days ago, got the auto-reply and 0 response.

When I called yesterday, they promised a call back from a supervisor. Didn't happen.

Chat gave me a direct email. My emails are getting longer, explaining that honestly I'm starting to not enjoy my products anymore because I feel like a sucker and I got screwed looking at them. Chat promised some follow-up, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## verorl (Feb 5, 2016)

I sent them an email... I did place my first Flamingo Park order on Jan, 28th, so I hope they credit that one.

i'm hoping it works


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> WTF.
> 
> And now I can't even log in because I apparently clicked on someone's Canadian link and *I cannot get it forced back to the US site to save my life.*



That happened to me before. I had to clear my cookies in order for it to stay on the US site.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shars said:


> That happened to me before. I had to clear my cookies in order for it to stay on the US site.



Yep, already cleared cookies, history, and rebooted. Sigh.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Problem is that I started using things.... otherwise I'd be doing this to make my point.



I've returned used items before with no issue.  Full refunds.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 5, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Problem is that I started using things.... otherwise I'd be doing this to make my point.



You can return used items! I have done it twice.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 7, 2016)

I signed up and it definitely did NOT add all my purchases since June 2015. Is there something special i need to do?


----------



## lilinah (Feb 7, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Was just told that it's a _special accommodation only_ that they might be able to credit 7 days of orders and that Estee Lauder corporate doesn't believe in radioactive crediting.
> 
> Thanks for nothing, MAC. Way to slap your loyal customers.
> 
> ETA: I was told that my $574 of spending in January is irrelevant to the program.



BOOO!

If it were retroactive to June last year i'd be level 3... but this year, not much is grabbing my attention. Thanks a lot, MAC.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 7, 2016)

From reading people's posts, it sounds like they did as good a job on this as they did with the new website launch.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 7, 2016)

I emailed to see if they would add any past purchases. I may have missed this info but based off their FAQS it seems as though counter purchases won't be applied...? Correct? I tried on some stuff at my counter then went home and ordered $140 worth of stuff online.. Feel bad for my counter girls


----------



## montREALady (Feb 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So I asked in the store and I confused her with the retroactive question. She was like "As far back as Jan 2015!", I was like "Whaaaaaat?", then she was like oh wait let me check the manual. She went to it and she meant if you joined MAC within the last year (their website) you were auto-enrolled in the Select Program but if you joined before, you have to enroll yourself and accept the terms. Nothing about if our purchases over the last year counted or not. Then she told me to call them, lollll! Poor thing. They were so apologetic at the cash though, saying the program is new, etc. He couldn't find my Select info with my name, I had to go get my # for him, then when he plugged it in and saw my info he called everyone to the cash to see, lmaooo! I must have been the first one to use it. Let's see if this little purchase gets added to my Select account (I bought LL&F from Flamingo). I have swatches over in that thread btw. Video on my IG (info below).



Update, my $17 order from Friday in-store has been applied to my Select. There's no way to keep track of those transactions though as only our online purchases show up in our general account online. 

[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]


[h=6]YOU'VE SPENT $17[/h]
SPEND $133 MORE TO BECOME DEVOTED*
[/FONT]​


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 8, 2016)

I emailed them and requested my purchase from 1/29 be credit to my MAC Select account.  If for whatever reason they choose not to do so, I will be returning everything I purchased from that order.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 8, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I emailed them and requested my purchase from 1/29 be credit to my MAC Select account.  If for whatever reason they choose not to do so, I will be returning everything I purchased from that order.



If they were smart they'd at least make this retro to Jan 1. People are just going to return stuff and buy it back...waste.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 8, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I emailed them and requested my purchase from 1/29 be credit to my MAC Select account.  If for whatever reason they choose not to do so, I will be returning everything I purchased from that order.



If you told them that, then they should.  I wrote in asking what the deal was, and they sent me two emails at first.  One was hold on while we figure it out.  Second, was sorry!  No dice!

I sent them a reply telling them that that was not cool given one of my 'friends' (thanks ladies for reporting to us!) received a different answer to the same question (i.e., got the credit).  I also asked if they would prefer I return all my items.  Very quickly had a response of 'we are not crediting before the program started, but we will credit for you blah blah blah..'

So, if they reject it, just reply asking if they are sure they would prefer you to return everything.

They really didn't think this through at all.  #1 Not at least letting everything from January count (even though the program started in February) is stupid given the points cycle starts in January. #2 Launching it just after a major release and trying to back out of things counting...*not cool*.  They knew exactly what they were doing, I believe, and it was trying to take advantage of customers (make them have to spend more to get status than they should have to spend).  Given how many releases are still sitting around not sold out and how non-unique things have been, generally, one would think they would not want to further alienate customers.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> If they were smart they'd at least make this retro to Jan 1. People are just going to return stuff and buy it back...waste.



exactly


----------



## ramarose (Feb 8, 2016)

They said no to my initial email so I responded with


Bluffing hardcore right now, I only have a counter nearby and this stupid program won't count those purchases anyways. But this is ridiculous!! Plus the perks aren't even really good besides the free gift. It's mostly things everyone gets anyways... Free shipping & samples! I just don't want to be excluded from the early access, which is a perk I also hate stores to do. Those with the buying power to spend $500-$1000 each year on makeup shouldn't get access to limited edition products! While I will spend that much this year I know teenage me would have cried about missing out on limited edition lipsticks, etc. that will no doubt sell out before they reach the general public.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 8, 2016)

ramarose said:


> They said no to my initial email so I responded with
> View attachment 52079
> 
> Bluffing hardcore right now, I only have a counter nearby and this stupid program won't count those purchases anyways. But this is ridiculous!! Plus the perks aren't even really good besides the free gift. It's mostly things everyone gets anyways... Free shipping & samples! I just don't want to be excluded from the early access, which is a perk I also hate stores to do. Those with the buying power to spend $500-$1000 each year on makeup shouldn't get access to limited edition products! While I will spend that much this year I know teenage me would have cried about missing out on limited edition lipsticks, etc. that will no doubt sell out before they reach the general public.


I hope they credit you!
Also, you bring up an important part of this program that is no doubt causing concern for a lot of us: How the first access to new collections is going to work.  I'd like to have faith in MAC and believe that they will plan well and have plenty of stock available for all the tiers...But I just don't.  I'm sort of already dreading having a collection that I've looked forward to for months sell out to all the "Obsessed" level program members before I even have a shot at purchasing anything.  
Don't even get me started on the fact that all the evilbay resellers will undoubtedly be members of the highest tier with first access...


----------



## verorl (Feb 8, 2016)

I wrote and I got my Jan 28th order credited.

I wrote in the nicest and most polite way possible, pointing out that their FAQ page states the dollar amount resets at the beginning of each calendar year, and if that was the case, why I wasn't getting credit on that order.

they replied with the same... That they don't do this, but this time, they would take that order into account and they did credit it. I'm now $23 away from the second tier.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 8, 2016)

Yaaaay I love rewards programs! I wish they'd give out shiny cards like Sephora does hahaha. I was just looking at my online order history and damn it's easy to spend $500 in a calendar year. And that's not including in-store purchases smh


----------



## borinquena (Feb 8, 2016)

What do they mean by back-to-MAC expanded? :S


----------



## verorl (Feb 8, 2016)

borinquena said:


> What do they mean by back-to-MAC expanded? :S



I think it may be that you can choose a lipstick, eye shadow or lipglass, just like at freestanding stores.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

It also what erin said that now they can track how many you brought back so you don't have to wait to collect 6


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 8, 2016)

I just sent my sixth email to MAC since they refuse to respond to me asking where to return all of my orders and letting them know that it's flat out wrong that they're ignoring me. I'm looking into contacting some of the local consumer reporters just to get them to answer me. That's ludicrous.

I mean, at least answer my damn email. Even if it's to tell me to piss off.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If you told them that, then they should.  I wrote in asking what the deal was, and they sent me two emails at first.  One was hold on while we figure it out.  Second, was sorry!  No dice!
> 
> I sent them a reply telling them that that was not cool given one of my 'friends' (thanks ladies for reporting to us!) received a different answer to the same question (i.e., got the credit).  I also asked if they would prefer I return all my items.  Very quickly had a response of 'we are not crediting before the program started, but we will credit for you blah blah blah..'
> 
> ...



If I return everything from January in-store and online, that pushes it more to about $800.

I'm not bluffing at this point, and the fact that they've literally ignored 4 polite emails to this point (I listed my orders and asked why I couldn't get credit based on info from their own phone reps the day the program started and the 12-month calendar) just has soured my relationship with this company.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> If I return everything from January in-store and online, that pushes it more to about $800.
> 
> I'm not bluffing at this point, and the fact that they've literally ignored 4 polite emails to this point (I listed my orders and asked why I couldn't get credit based on info from their own phone reps the day the program started and the 12-month calendar) just has soured my relationship with this company.



Im sorry you're having such a rough time.  Not a good way to treat customers.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats is what I thought, MAC


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I hope they credit you!
> Also, you bring up an important part of this program that is no doubt causing concern for a lot of us: How the first access to new collections is going to work.  I'd like to have faith in MAC and believe that they will plan well and have plenty of stock available for all the tiers...But I just don't.  I'm sort of already dreading having a collection that I've looked forward to for months sell out to all the "Obsessed" level program members before I even have a shot at purchasing anything.
> *Don't even get me started on the fact that all the evilbay resellers will undoubtedly be members of the highest tier with first access...*



OMG I didn't even think of this! Arrrgh!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2016)

Well, they would not give me credit for the order I placed on 1/29/16.  I replied back and told them I didn't understand why they were choosing to credit some people's orders placed in January and not everyone's.  I then went on to tell them that it's okay, I would be returning everything I purchased from that order for a full refund.  If MAC doesn't want to play nice, then I will take my money elsewhere.  I don't need any makeup that bad, at the expense of being treated poorly.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

I just emailed them to get my $22 I spent on Oh, My! blush on Jan 28th applied to my account. I don't care, I'll take every little point and it will do me more good than MAC any harm. I get that my Ariana won't be applicable because it's VG but give me my 22 points.

"[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]The M·A·C Select Loyalty Program has three tiers – Seduced, Devoted and Obsessed. *Tiers are based on a calendar year spend *on qualifying products and services. The more you purchase, the more covetable privileges you earn and the higher you climb in our three elite tiers."[/FONT]


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I just sent my sixth email to MAC since they refuse to respond to me asking where to return all of my orders and letting them know that it's flat out wrong that they're ignoring me. I'm looking into contacting some of the local consumer reporters just to get them to answer me. That's ludicrous.
> 
> I mean, at least answer my damn email. Even if it's to tell me to piss off.



No response.

And yes, I've checked my spam filters.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 9, 2016)

OK, I have an update. Apparently it was somewhat personal- they flagged my account because they wanted someone to call and talk to me. On hold now...


----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 9, 2016)

No resolution today but I spoke with someone who was very sympathetic and understood my position. I have a case number now.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Feb 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> No resolution today but I spoke with someone who was very sympathetic and understood my position. I have a case number now.


They sure are making you go to a lot of trouble for something that should have been given to you automatically...This is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

I got my $22 applied. I guess there's not much thinking on their part for that little amount


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

so where did we get the info taht they were retroing this back to June?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> so where did we get the info taht they were retroing this back to June?





starletta8 said:


> I'm really hopeful that it is retroactive to last June.
> 
> ETA: The heck with last June, I'd take 1 January. Just added up my online purchases and . If they take this back to 1 January, I'd already be the top level.
> 
> ...





SassyWonder said:


> After looking at my whole order history all my orders after June 1 2015 say they will count towards MAC select. I was told that it will take the system a bit to update.





singer82 said:


> I've been seeing that it's purchases from the 1st on. Sucks cause I made a $70 order for flamingo park last week
> 
> I actually did pretty good last year! Flamingo Park has been the biggest haul I've made since May. Proud of myself!





Marsha Pomells said:


> Anything after 1st June 2015 will be added onto program. My Vamplify purchases from last year will be added, so will your Flamingo Park purchases.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I agree.  I obviously prefer June 1, but I have a feeling January 1 is more accurate.  Maybe I'll call.  We can make a poll and update it every time someone is told an answer by a MAC employee...haha!



Seems to me like a case of wishful thinking mixed with a bit of confusion.

That said, the fact they've not made this retroactive to January 1, and the fact customers have had to jump through hoops (especially starletta) to get the credit they should rightfully have, is incredibly bad business practice.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wrote MAC CS and asked if they could apply my orders from 1/17 and 1/28 to my account.  I got the same speech about me being a valued customer and they’d make an exception.  But they only gave me credit for the 1/28 order.  The second would have put me in the second tier.  I guess that’s why they didn’t give me that one.  I don’t know if it’s worth pushing it to get the other $76 added.  I could ask them about returning the items and see what they say.


----------



## Misato-san (Feb 10, 2016)

really curious about this!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea if this is coming to Europe? I'm in the UK and would kill for something like this! Although it would mean I didn't visit my counter any more  it might even mean me going back to my old ways of spending on every single collection!

Fingers crossed we get it eventually 

Isabelle


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

I got an email the other day that my email was forwarded to a supervisor but, I still have not heard anything back.  Tomorrow I will take my 1/28 purchase to the Post Office to return to MAC.  It's highly doubtful that I will repurchase anything from that order.  After this cluster fuck, MAC and I  need a break.  A long break.


----------



## Myth (Feb 11, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> OK, I have an update. Apparently it was somewhat personal- they flagged my account because they wanted someone to call and talk to me. On hold now...



I hope you get credit for your expenditures!


----------



## Myth (Feb 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I got my $22 applied


YAY!
OT but I was thinking about you the other day when I realized Macy's seems to now have free shipping for Beauty items no minimum.  I ordered a travel size UDPP for $12 free shipping lol


----------



## jennyap (Feb 12, 2016)

BeautyFan55 said:


> I wrote MAC CS and asked if they could apply my orders from 1/17 and 1/28 to my account.  I got the same speech about me being a valued customer and they’d make an exception.  But they only gave me credit for the 1/28 order.  The second would have put me in the second tier.  *I guess that’s why they didn’t give me that one.*  I don’t know if it’s worth pushing it to get the other $76 added.  I could ask them about returning the items and see what they say.



I doubt it's that, because it won't put you into the second tier until next year anyway. 

I appreciate that the inconsistency in how they are responding to different people is really poor customer service and I'd be pissed at that too, but I'd point out again that any purchases this year will be used to calculate your status for next year, so unless your January purchases would be the difference between two tiers by the time you get to the end of December, it really won't matter in the long run.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 15, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I doubt it's that, because it won't put you into the second tier until next year anyway.
> 
> I appreciate that the inconsistency in how they are responding to different people is really poor customer service and I'd be pissed at that too, but I'd point out again that any purchases this year will be used to calculate your status for next year, so unless your January purchases would be the difference between two tiers by the time you get to the end of December, it really won't matter in the long run.



Actually, you're partially incorrect.

Yes, 2016 purchases qualify you for 2017.

However, the program is live and in year #1. Benefits associated with the tiers start in 2016, not 2017. So your spending counts double- it's like any other rewards program where you unlock benefits for a tier and keep that status through the next year.

It also matters _now_ in terms of early access to collections. 

And, respectfully, holding companies up to equality in their customer service _does_ matter in the long run.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 16, 2016)

I emailed asking for my last purchase, made 3 days before they announced the program, to be counted. They said no, so I emailed back saying how disappointing that was and how it was very unfair to credit some people for past purchases and not others. That was a couple of days ago and I haven't heard back yet...

I don't understand why some of their own staff were saying past purchases would be added, and with enough detail re dates that it had to come from above (that is, they weren't just making vague assumptions). I got told 3 different things by MAC Chat. It's really not that hard to provide staff with correct information, or at least not provide them with blatantly incorrect information.

Most years I wouldn't mind too much because I'd spend $500 fairly quickly and easily, but this year nothing much from MAC is really catching my eye before the Chris Chang collection, and I'll be insanely pissed if that's a collection that people get early access to.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 18, 2016)

Exclusive for all MAC Select members...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 18, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Exclusive for all MAC Select members...
> 
> View attachment 52335



I bought it, let's hope I don't regret it. Fingers crossed it is actually dirty rose and not brown with the tiniest hint of pink.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I bought it, let's hope I don't regret it. Fingers crossed it is actually dirty rose and not brown with the tiniest hint of pink.



Post a swatch when you get it. Not really bothered about the colour, saving my pennies for Chris Chang... And other lippies.


----------



## Miradan (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, that just killed the MAC website. Have decided to spring for the So Select lipstick, but the site is having serious trouble.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Exclusive for all MAC Select members...
> 
> View attachment 52335



They had my interest at "matte"!



Miradan said:


> Well, that just killed the MAC website. Have decided to spring for the So Select lipstick, but the site is having serious trouble.



I'm saying! How did it sell out already! FALSE ALARM: I wasn't signed in so I couldn't add to cart. *facepalm* DUH!

Any expedited shipping codes?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 18, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Exclusive for all MAC Select members...
> 
> View attachment 52335



Thank you for posting this here! I received an email about it and purchased it immediately, lol. This is the first MAC order I've placed since I signed up for the program. 



hitchcockblonde said:


> I bought it, let's hope I don't regret it. Fingers crossed it is actually dirty rose and not brown with the tiniest hint of pink.



I bought it as well and I'm hoping the same. It has the same color description as Whirl, which was more brown than rose. Fortunately, the girl in this video who already has it and is wearing it made a comparison between Whirl and So Select and she stated that it was more of a mauve, pink shade rather a brown mauve like Whirl. If I like the shade when it arrives, I hope that it is still in stock long enough for me to buy a backup since it's limited edition and I love these kinds of shades, even though it's not particularly unique.

[video=youtube;U74xzLUGXvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U74xzLUGXvM[/video]


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I bought it, let's hope I don't regret it. Fingers crossed it is actually dirty rose and not brown with the tiniest hint of pink.


I did too!! Hopefully more rose than whirl !!


----------



## Corally (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope other countries without the program will get the lipstick too..


----------



## sungelly87 (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought the lipstick after seeing that girl's video! excited!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered it while at Sesame Street Live with the kids! Lmaooo! Just happened to check my email and saw it.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 18, 2016)

Is anyone getting the lippy? If so, please post swatches.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's a pic of So Select on darker skin (pic from @paperskinn on instagram):






I was originally going to wait until I received my first order for it and hope it was still in stock just in case I wanted a backup (since it's advertised as limited edition), but I decided to order a second one now after seeing it on him. I can't wait to get this!


----------



## nikkideevah (Feb 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of So Select on darker skin (pic from @paperskinn on instagram):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welp I will place my order now..


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Feb 18, 2016)

Searched Instagram and saw that pic and ordered one. Lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 18, 2016)

Corally said:


> I hope other countries without the program will get the lipstick too..



Same. Hopefully we'll see it in Europe shortly... Sans the website layout.



montREALady said:


> I ordered it while at *Sesame Street* Live with the kids! Lmaooo! Just happened to check my email and saw it.



Used to love watching Sesame Street when I was a kid.



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of So Select on darker skin (pic from @paperskinn on instagram):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got something similar to this lipstick, but it's a frost. It does have a BGRR look to it... And I I have that as well.


----------



## leonah (Feb 18, 2016)

omg that lippie is so pretty. much prettier than whirl (for me)


----------



## montREALady (Feb 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of So Select on darker skin (pic from @paperskinn on instagram):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! I was going to get it anyway since it was the first perk of being Select. Hahaha. 

No codes worked, right?


----------



## montREALady (Feb 18, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same. Hopefully we'll see it in Europe shortly... Sans the website layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe more of a Dodgy Girl vibe which is more pink on me.

 Me too re Sesame Street! I pretty much shoved it down both of my kids throats! Especially the older episodes from when I was little. I bought so many of those DVD's for my son and he was hooked for about a year straight.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 18, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Maybe more of a Dodgy Girl vibe which is more pink on me.
> 
> Me too re Sesame Street! I pretty much shoved it down both of my kids throats! Especially the older episodes from when I was little. I bought so many of those DVD's for my son and he was hooked for about a year straight.



Dodgy Girl doesn't even look like what it's supposed to in the tube on me, it's more pink than anything else. And Riot House... Think Tumble Dry, but matte.

Tried getting my nephew into Sesame Street when he was younger, he was more interested in Rasta Mouse.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BB79hO3pCih/
https://instagram.com/p/BB7-KXQpCjr/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 18, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BB79hO3pCih/
> https://instagram.com/p/BB7-KXQpCjr/



Thanks for sharing, V. It does look really nice, but I got something similar.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a pretty lipstick!


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 18, 2016)

Kinda looks like MAC Amorous...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 18, 2016)

bluelitzer said:


> Kinda looks like MAC Amorous...




You know I thought the same thing...I'll swatch Amorous when I get home. Something makes me think that Amorous might be a smidge darker...


Here's a swatch of Amorous: 



What do you ladies or gents think? Although, Amorous is a satin


----------



## Miradan (Feb 18, 2016)

It does look like Amorous in the tube, but Amorous definitely pulls a lot darker on me.


----------



## mdgraz (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello! I'm new here. I just made obsessed. I'm not sure if anything is different. All the samples are the same at checkout.  I'm not a professional, though I do play one at home.


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 18, 2016)

I was sold at dusty rose matte
swatch unseen

and it was excuse get that new 170


----------



## leonah (Feb 18, 2016)

I think it almost looks like creme in your coffee/captive but maybe slightly lighter and in matte


----------



## beauty21 (Feb 18, 2016)

I am too weak. I hope it works on me. I haven't found that perfect dirty mauve on me yet.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 18, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BB79hO3pCih/
> https://instagram.com/p/BB7-KXQpCjr/



It looks beautiful on her lips! I hope it looks good on me 

I HATE that MAC does Thursday releases! Without next day shipping you have to wait over the weekend


----------



## mercede466 (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered it. I hope I like it.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 18, 2016)

I had to order it. I've always loved dirty rose/dusty mauve shades. Here's hoping they'll release more MAC Select exclusive shades in the future.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered


----------



## lilinah (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, rats. It's a color i can wear, would wear. But i can't spare the funds until Wednesday. Oh, well.

If it's still around then...


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice to see all tiers got the email.  I'm excited to get more surprise Select emails lol


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 19, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> You know I thought the same thing...I'll swatch Amorous when I get home. Something makes me think that Amorous might be a smidge darker...
> 
> 
> Here's a swatch of Amorous:
> ...



Wow I love how purple it looks on you! It looks like a cool rose with some grey in it on me (nc35-42). Hoping that So Select is less grey...


----------



## xkurwamacx (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone who posting earlier this month about getting their points from the beginning of the year. I was able to get mine using similar lines. 

Edit: After jumping through the same hoops.


----------



## xkurwamacx (Feb 19, 2016)

Also, apparently the mention of samples being "enhanced" for devoted members just means you get to pick out two instead of one.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2016)

Myth said:


> Nice to see all tiers got the email.  I'm excited to get more surprise Select emails lol


i didn't get the email at all


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i didn't get the email at all



Bummer, I'm $0 at Seduced lol so I thought all Select members got it!  I hope MAC sorts that out especially given the emails will be for exclusive LE products


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 22, 2016)

ladies 
I just received So select

IT IS PERFECT!!!!
it is the pink I have been waitin for all my MAC life
it is the perfect rose


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 52393


So Select 
I couldn't wait to get home


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 22, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> View attachment 52393
> 
> 
> So Select
> I couldn't wait to get home



that's a beautiful nude on you!!


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 22, 2016)

I got an email about the lipstick and ordered it two days ago. I don't have a dusty rose and/or a mauve shade in my collection , so I have high expectations for this shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> View attachment 52393
> 
> 
> So Select
> I couldn't wait to get home



You are soooo adorable! That shade is amazing on you! I have high hopes for this shade.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 22, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> View attachment 52393
> 
> 
> So Select
> I couldn't wait to get home



That's beautiful on you!!  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 23, 2016)

My lipstick is out for delivery yay


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 23, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> View attachment 52393
> 
> 
> So Select
> I couldn't wait to get home





so pretty


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 23, 2016)

thank you ladiessss
I cant multi quote on my computer like I used too
I really really like it

its what I wanted Mehr to be


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 23, 2016)

is this LE?


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

Mine got delivered this morning, can't wait to check it out later.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> View attachment 52393
> 
> 
> So Select
> I couldn't wait to get home





nudibelle said:


> thank you ladiessss
> I cant multi quote on my computer like I used too
> I really really like it
> 
> its what I wanted Mehr to be





nudibelle said:


> is this LE?



Pretty! Yes it's limited as per their website and that little triangle.

Yes you can multi-quote, it's the far right of the box under a post, next to "Reply With Quote", there's a *"* with a *check mark* next to it, that's how you multi-quote. You can't do it on your own posts though


----------



## Tarabotti (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone know or can point to an explanation of how this program works at MAC counters or stores? If I buy something from Macys or Nordtroms, will I get credit for those purchases?


----------



## Tatiana87 (Feb 23, 2016)

I got mine a few minutes ago. I didn't expect to like it this much but I do.


Edit: for some reason my swatch pic is not loading. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 23, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> My lipstick is out for delivery yay



Yay! I'll bet it looks gorgeous on you! Hope that you love it!


----------



## borinquena (Feb 23, 2016)

This is like KVD Lolita (1st formula) in bar form. Do you agree?


----------



## Shadowagent (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it is January as I'm only level 1.  If it went back to June I would be top level.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 23, 2016)

borinquena said:


> This is like KVD Lolita (1st formula) in bar form. Do you agree?




Exactly my thoughts!  I seriously JUST said this to a friend I was talking about this lipstick with.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

Tarabotti said:


> Does anyone know or can point to an explanation of how this program works at MAC counters or stores? If I buy something from Macys or Nordtroms, will I get credit for those purchases?



It has to be MAC standalone stores. No dept stores


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

Got mine today! It is a very pretty darker muted dusty slight browned rose.


----------



## mercede466 (Feb 23, 2016)

Got mine today. Love it.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

Did a quick comparison. Artificial lighting. I think someone said it here but I think it's what I wanted Whirl to be...


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

mercede466 said:


> Got mine today. Love it.



 I'm sure it very pretty on you my dear!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Got mine today! It is a very pretty darker muted dusty slight browned rose.





mercede466 said:


> Got mine today. Love it.



I agree! It's gorg. I love it too.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a quick comparison. Artificial lighting. I think someone said it here but I think it's what I wanted Whirl to be...
> 
> View attachment 52414



Hey you...So Select looks amazing on you!  hahahaha - I saw your pic over the frying pan


----------



## montREALady (Feb 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hey you...So Select looks amazing on you!  hahahaha - I saw your pic over the frying pan



I love you Elegant! Always make my day! Lmaoooo! At least the frying pan was clean! (I think)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I love you Elegant! Always make my day! Lmaoooo! At least the frying pan was clean! (I think)



BWHAAAAAA! Awww,  I LOVE LOVE you too hun  I really laughed out loud about the frying pan. I might not have noticed , but since you mentioned it LOL!


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a quick comparison. Artificial lighting. I think someone said it here but I think it's what I wanted Whirl to be...
> 
> View attachment 52414



Oooh. I like this! Do you know if it's in stores as yet? I may just pick it up in person.


----------



## leonah (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a quick comparison. Artificial lighting. I think someone said it here but I think it's what I wanted Whirl to be...
> 
> View attachment 52414



it's definitely prettier than whirl for me dang I wish it comes here soon *crying*


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh I definitely need this!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2016)

Seeing as how MAC just sent out a next day code, I think I'm going to just grab this (and a few other things lol).


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 24, 2016)

Totally forgot to post this after I received the lipstick on Monday. The weather has been super dreary so it is not the best swatch. It does have a bit of brown but I don't hate it. I need to try it again with a full face and better light.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 24, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Totally forgot to post this after I received the lipstick on Monday. The weather has been super dreary so it is not the best swatch. It does have a bit of brown but I don't hate it. I need to try it again with a full face and better light.
> 
> View attachment 52429



I don't think you should hate it at all.  Looks super pretty on you!


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 24, 2016)

Wonder how it compares to my beloved Mehr?


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

Did a swatch this a.m in natural light



Comparison swatches



Wearing it


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> BWHAAAAAA! Awww,  I LOVE LOVE you too hun  I really laughed out loud about the frying pan. I might not have noticed , but since you mentioned it LOL!


Haha, the pic is on my IG but bigger so it doesn't look like it but this one did to me...of course I knew it was a frying pan, lmaooo



Shars said:


> Oooh. I like this! Do you know if it's in stores as yet? I may just pick it up in person.


I think in stores tomorrow. 



leonah said:


> it's definitely prettier than whirl for me dang I wish it comes here soon *crying*


I just wanted Whirl to be more pinky.



Shars said:


> Seeing as how MAC just sent out a next day code, I think I'm going to just grab this (and a few other things lol).


Like Dangerously Red! Lol



hitchcockblonde said:


> Totally forgot to post this after I received the lipstick on Monday. The weather has been super dreary so it is not the best swatch. It does have a bit of brown but I don't hate it. I need to try it again with a full face and better light.
> 
> View attachment 52429



Looks gorg on you!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I don't think you should hate it at all.  Looks super pretty on you!



Thanks! It is nice, I think I'm just in lipstick overload. Nothing has really been exciting me lately.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Haha, the pic is on my IG but bigger so it doesn't look like it but this one did to me...of course I knew it was a frying pan, lmaooo
> 
> 
> I think in stores tomorrow.
> ...



Thanks! It looks beautiful on you too


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Haha, the pic is on my IG but bigger so it doesn't look like it but this one did to me...of course I knew it was a frying pan, lmaooo
> 
> 
> I think in stores tomorrow.
> ...



LOL! Nah, I don't want anything from the Zac Posen collection. I did pick up Spring Flock blush, A Little Lusty blush from ages back, Have Your Cake lipstick (I just closed my eyes and clicked "Add To Bag" lol) and a replacement blotting powder.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks! It looks beautiful on you too


Thanks!



Shars said:


> LOL! Nah, I don't want anything from the Zac Posen collection. I did pick up Spring Flock blush, A Little Lusty blush from ages back, Have Your Cake lipstick (I just closed my eyes and clicked "Add To Bag" lol) and a replacement blotting powder.


I got SF too, you just reminded me I have to pick it up from my friend who was in Montreal and got it from my sis this past weekend. She got me that and Among the Fireflies from the other collection. I can't even keep up with MAC and the collection/item names. I love ALL got that when it launched. Never wanted HYC, though pretty.


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I got SF too, you just reminded me I have to pick it up from my friend who was in Montreal and got it from my sis this past weekend. She got me that and Among the Fireflies from the other collection. I can't even keep up with MAC and the collection/item names. I love ALL got that when it launched. Never wanted HYC, though pretty.



I wasn't planning on getting half that stuff but the free next day shipping got me lol. Saves me trying to go to a store. I'm in NY for a quick turnaround this weekend!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 24, 2016)

I think I'm going to back this up. It's GORGEOUS! They really need to make this permanent, it's such a nice shade. I'll post a pic when I head out to work!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 24, 2016)

View attachment 52440


----------



## leonah (Feb 24, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> View attachment 52440



so pretty!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 24, 2016)

Someone posted side by side swatches of it on Reddit next to Twig.... They are identical. No wonder I love it lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2016)

I got a BU


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Totally forgot to post this after I received the lipstick on Monday. The weather has been super dreary so it is not the best swatch. It does have a bit of brown but I don't hate it. I need to try it again with a full face and better light.
> 
> View attachment 52429



It looks SUPER pretty on you! You are like me on these shades lol. It always seems a bit more brown toned than we want. You should get Bite Sake!!! Its really pretty mauve rose nude. I like it  A LOT!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a swatch this a.m in natural light
> View attachment 52433
> 
> 
> ...





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> View attachment 52440



Pretty, pretty, ladies!!


----------



## beauty21 (Feb 24, 2016)

So Select is beautiful!! I didn't like Whirl on me, but this one I??????. I might have to buy BU for the first time..lol!


----------



## beauty21 (Feb 24, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Totally forgot to post this after I received the lipstick on Monday. The weather has been super dreary so it is not the best swatch. It does have a bit of brown but I don't hate it. I need to try it again with a full face and better light.
> 
> View attachment 52429


Beautiful!!!


----------



## beauty21 (Feb 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a quick comparison. Artificial lighting. I think someone said it here but I think it's what I wanted Whirl to be...
> 
> View attachment 52414


 Exactly how I feel!!! It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## mercede466 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank u elegant!!! I really love it!!!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

Shars said:


> I wasn't planning on getting half that stuff but the free next day shipping got me lol. Saves me trying to go to a store. I'm in NY for a quick turnaround this weekend!


Ay ay! Why? Message me! I won't stalk you this time don't worry! Lmaoooo!



CrimsonQuill157 said:


> View attachment 52440


Love it on you! 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Pretty, pretty, ladies!!


Thanks! 



beauty21 said:


> Exactly how I feel!!! It looks beautiful on you.



Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think I'm going to back this up. It's GORGEOUS! They really need to make this permanent, it's such a nice shade. I'll post a pic when I head out to work!





elegant-one said:


> I got a BU



Tempting...but it really is similar to ATP for me to rush to back it up. I may though. I wonder if it'll sell out?


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 25, 2016)

Placed an order yesterday. I couldn't resist. Should be here today.


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 25, 2016)

So Select, Twig and Amorous
View attachment 52492

I got to compare the color with some stuff I have. It will look different on everyone, but on me it's practically Twig but with pink-brown-grey trio undertones (Twig has a peachy-brown undertone, thus slightly warmer). But if I took a picture of me wearing both I couldn't tell from an arms length distance which is which.


----------



## Miradan (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you! I have been meaning to get Twig, but it definitely looks like a close enough dupe of So Select that I can pass (until, years from now, I finish So Select!). Pleased to see a substantial difference from Amorous (which I already have and love).


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 25, 2016)

MAC has royally f*cked up this time, I can tell from your reactions. It seems like they didn't think this through at all. I'm not in the US and I highly doubt we will ever get this programme here (considering they just changed B2M - now it's only possible to B2M for eyeshadows and that only in stores and not at counters anymore) but MAC has not been catching my eye lately, anyway. There are so many good companies out there people will be happy to give their money to if MAC doesn't want it. 

starletta, I really hope MAC will make your purchase count. I'd be so, so pissed if I was you, too. It's not like you spent $30 or something.


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Pretty! Yes it's limited as per their website and that little triangle.
> 
> Yes you can multi
> 
> ...


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did a swatch this a.m in natural light
> View attachment 52433
> 
> 
> ...




gorgeous


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 25, 2016)

its my work computer acting wonky


thanks montREALady


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 25, 2016)

I just BU'd up
I have only done that ONCE in my MAC lifespan
(my beloved mangrove MY FAVORITE LIPSTICK EVER EVER)


----------



## KGeezy (Feb 25, 2016)

So I ordered so select earlier today. Thank god I waited it out just in time for the overnight code . It should be here tomorrow, I can't wait to swatch


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 25, 2016)

I got So Select lipstick today and I have a bit of a mixed feeling to it. When I swatch it on my arm it has this mauve-brown undertones but on my lips the mauve and dusty pink stand out more, but the brown undertone is still strong.  I like how it looks on my lips and the color is so rich and pigmented, but it's a color that I need to create a "look" with because it's an off-beat unique color for me.  My mom and sisters said the color made me look old. :'(

Can anyone recommend a similar color but with stronger pink undertones (doesn't matter the brand)?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 25, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I got So Select lipstick today and I have a bit of a mixed feeling to it. When I swatch it on my arm it has this mauve-brown undertones but on my lips the mauve and dusty pink stand out more, but the brown undertone is still strong.  I like how it looks on my lips and the color is so rich and pigmented, but it's a color that I need to create a "look" with because it's an off-beat unique color for me.  My mom and sisters said the color made me look old. :'(
> 
> Can anyone recommend a similar color but with stronger pink undertones (doesn't matter the brand)?



Maybe NARS Anita??  I'll swatch tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm going to have to get this now.


----------



## Tarabotti (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm going to have to change the way I buy MAC. I love my department store MAC counter but MAC is not going to count purchases from them. I have to go to a free standing MAC store or buy online. That totally suckss


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 26, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Someone posted side by side swatches of it on Reddit next to Twig.... They are identical. No wonder I love it lol



Excellent! That was exactly the lipstick that came to mind when I saw it. Good to know!

It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 26, 2016)

bluelitzer said:


> View attachment 52491
> 
> So Select, Twig and Amorous
> View attachment 52492
> ...



Thank you so much for the swatches and info! Definitely helps!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 27, 2016)

After seeing everyone's swatches, i am going to skip _So Select_ lipstick. It's a good deal brighter than i initially thought. Thanks to everyone for posting.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm skipping too. Considering it looks so much like Twig, there's no need for me to repeat the 90's when I wore that lipstick to death.


----------



## nudibelle (Mar 2, 2016)

did you ladies get the email to get a free eyeshadow from Mac?
first I received an email and it was good for any order placed in  January
and than a couple hous later th sent proper one for March


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 2, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> did you ladies get the email to get a free eyeshadow from Mac?
> first I received an email and it was good for any order placed in  January
> and than a couple hous later th sent proper one for March



Nope, do you still have the email???


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 2, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> did you ladies get the email to get a free eyeshadow from Mac?
> first I received an email and it was good for any order placed in  January
> and than a couple hous later th sent proper one for March



I did!  Clicking through the January one didn't work.  I haven't tried the March one yet.

(The email is for your MAC 'anniversary' gift, so it will probably come the month you joined.  It sounded like it was from when you joined MAC and not necessarily the Select program, but you have to be in the Select program to get the gift.  Very confusing.)


----------



## montREALady (Mar 2, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> did you ladies get the email to get a free eyeshadow from Mac?
> first I received an email and it was good for any order placed in  January
> and than a couple hous later th sent proper one for March



I don't remember seeing that email. Only for the palettes and some other thing I didn't pay attention too, lol.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 2, 2016)

I called a raised a big stink because I was told they would credit orders from June 2015 to now for Select. I was called back by a supervisor and she made an exception giving me credit from November 2015 to date. I wish they would get there stuff together and have cohesive information all around.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 3, 2016)

Just redeemed my anniversary gift!  At checkout, there is a place to redeem, and it lets you pick one of a dozen or so single eye shadows.  I picked Cork since I didn't have it yet.  Since I'm Devoted I also got a False Lashes Sized To Go, so fun!  I wonder what extra gift Obsessed's get?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't get any email about the gift?


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't get one either and I am also Devoted. Boo!!


----------



## nudibelle (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes it a MAC anniversary "gift" but you have to be in the Select program to get it
ill take a picture of email once I get lose to my phone


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I didn't get any email about the gift?





Rinstar said:


> I didn't get one either and I am also Devoted. Boo!!



Is March when you first purchased under an account registered with MAC?  That's when you get the email.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2016)

you mean first purchase EVER? or first purchase since they started this program ?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you mean first purchase EVER? or first purchase since they started this program ?



First purchase with a registered MAC account ever.  So for me that was a March.  But you only get the gift once you're in Select.

It's super confusing.  Because when I read the benefits, I took it to mean they celebrated your Select anniversary, but nope, just MAC generally.  There's a chance it's online purchases only or online and MAC stores.  I only have MAC online and Macy's, so I can't speak to that.

Means January and maybe February joiners are potentially getting screwed a la the counting previous purchases fiasco.


----------



## verorl (Mar 4, 2016)

I have no idea when my 'anniversary' is... Would have to check the website for that.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Mar 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> First purchase with a registered MAC account ever.  So for me that was a March.  But you only get the gift once you're in Select.
> 
> It's super confusing.  Because when I read the benefits, I took it to mean they celebrated your Select anniversary, but nope, just MAC generally.  There's a chance it's online purchases only or online and MAC stores.  I only have MAC online and Macy's, so I can't speak to that.
> 
> *Means January and maybe February joiners are potentially getting screwed* a la the counting previous purchases fiasco.


I checked and my anniversary is January, and sure enough, no email for me.  I also went ahead and put something in my basket just to check and see if the free eyeshadow option popped up, but no... Oh, MAC.


----------



## AnitaK (Mar 4, 2016)

I checked my first purchase. It was 19th March last year. I tried the basket as well to see and it did not pop up. Maybe it activates on the date of the purchase. Who knows....


----------



## verorl (Mar 5, 2016)

My first order on MAC's website was on February 2002. I never got an anniversary gift email... Oh well. Maybe next February.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 5, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> First purchase with a registered MAC account ever.  So for me that was a March.  But you only get the gift once you're in Select.
> 
> It's super confusing.  Because when I read the benefits, I took it to mean they celebrated your Select anniversary, but nope, just MAC generally.  There's a chance it's online purchases only or online and MAC stores.  I only have MAC online and Macy's, so I can't speak to that.
> 
> Means January and maybe February joiners are potentially getting screwed a la the counting previous purchases fiasco.



Thumbs down for that.

Me, my first MAC online purchase was in May 2004, so I'll have a bit of a wait.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 5, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I checked and my anniversary is January, and sure enough, no email for me.  I also went ahead and put something in my basket just to check and see if the free eyeshadow option popped up, but no... Oh, MAC.





AnitaK said:


> I checked my first purchase. It was 19th March last year. I tried the basket as well to see and it did not pop up. Maybe it activates on the date of the purchase. Who knows....





verorl said:


> My first order on MAC's website was on February 2002. I never got an anniversary gift email... Oh well. Maybe next February.





shellygrrl said:


> Thumbs down for that.
> 
> Me, my first MAC online purchase was in May 2004, so I'll have a bit of a wait.



My first purchase happened to be online.  Maybe it relates to in-store also??  I don't know.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 5, 2016)

Hmmm my first purchase in my order history is June 2009, but I know I purchased before then. Maybe I had a different account before then. I bought Hello Kitty all online, that was February 09


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Mar 5, 2016)

Is  your first purchase what you first ordered online or does it count in stores too? Ive only purchased in store and I know i have an account, but I cant seem to access it.


----------



## Myth (Mar 5, 2016)

October for me, and I WILL be checking MAC lol


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2016)

I called about the free eyeshadow offer. Apparently my anniversary date was in February, and I should have gotten an offer email. CS is now supposedly sending my free product. Let's see if I actually get it this week.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 6, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> I called a raised a big stink because I was told they would credit orders from June 2015 to now for Select. I was called back by a supervisor and she made an exception giving me credit from November 2015 to date. I wish they would get there stuff together and have cohesive information all around.


hmmmm  I might call


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 9, 2016)

My Select MAC Anniversary gift!  I'm excited to finally try Cork.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2016)

Never got around to posting but I bought Mac So Select a while ago and I loooove it!
BTW everyone looks gorgeous in So Select!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 10, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Never got around to posting but I bought Mac So Select a while ago and I loooove it!
> BTW everyone looks gorgeous in So Select!
> View attachment 52808



That looks PERFECT on you!  And I agree.  This shade seems to flatter most everyone.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> First purchase with a registered MAC account ever.  So for me that was a March.  But you only get the gift once you're in Select.
> 
> It's super confusing.  Because when I read the benefits, I took it to mean they celebrated your Select anniversary, but nope, just MAC generally.  There's a chance it's online purchases only or online and MAC stores.  I only have MAC online and Macy's, so I can't speak to that.
> 
> Means January and maybe February joiners are potentially getting screwed a la the counting previous purchases fiasco.



*@Allie ~ Just say you got your anniversary gift.  My anniversary/first purchase online date is March 12, 2008. How did you sort actually getting your gift? Did you get an email? Did you email MAC? Call? 
*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *@Allie ~ Just say you got your anniversary gift.  My anniversary/first purchase online date is March 12, 2008. How did you sort actually getting your gift? Did you get an email? Did you email MAC? Call?
> *



I got an email out of nowhere without contacting them.  I'll try to post a screen shot later.  I had to log in online, and went into my select benefits.  There was a 'redeem' button that also had a count down for days left to use it.  I hit that (maybe didn't need to), and it returned me to the main page to shop.  I picked up the new 170 brush and went to my cart.  The redemption area was in my cart below (maybe above) where you choose your samples.  I scrolled through the eye shadow options (there's 15 or so) and clicked on Cork.  It added to my bag the way the samples do.  In my order it's listed as Select gift.  It arrived in the little box, and the eyeshadow has a red X on the back of it...I assume to prevent returns.

I think month and not date matters because my date hasn't even happened yet, and I had the whole month to redeem.

HOWEVER, I do not have a MAC store near me, so my first purchase was online.  If they entered you in their system in a store that could count, too, maybe?  Bottom line, I would call or email them to ask what your anniversary date is.  If in the first few days of that month you do not receive an email, then I would contact them again to make sure you get your gift.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I got an email out of nowhere without contacting them.  I'll try to post a screen shot later.  I had to log in online, and went into my select benefits.  There was a 'redeem' button that also had a count down for days left to use it.  I hit that (maybe didn't need to), and it returned me to the main page to shop.  I picked up the new 170 brush and went to my cart.  The redemption area was in my cart below (maybe above) where you choose your samples.  I scrolled through the eye shadow options (there's 15 or so) and clicked on Cork.  It added to my bag the way the samples do.  In my order it's listed as Select gift.  It arrived in the little box, and the eyeshadow has a red X on the back of it...I assume to prevent returns.
> 
> I think month and not date matters because my date hasn't even happened yet, and I had the whole month to redeem.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do not have a MAC store near me, so my first purchase was online.  If they entered you in their system in a store that could count, too, maybe?  Bottom line, I would call or email them to ask what your anniversary date is.  If in the first few days of that month you do not receive an email, then I would contact them again to make sure you get your gift.



*You Rock Allie!  Thanks for the full run down! *


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *You Rock Allie!  Thanks for the full run down! *



Youre welcome!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 11, 2016)

If it's based on my online profile, I get to wait until December. 

Figures.

I will say that I got a reusable shopping bag while in the store today. That was a plus. Finding out they grabbed the wrong palette, not so much.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 11, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> If it's based on my online profile, I get to wait until December.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> I will say that I got a reusable shopping bag while in the store today. That was a plus. Finding out they grabbed the wrong palette, not so much.




Scratch that.

Ladies, it'll give you your month on the "My Account" landing page. On the left side of the page, right above your email address it should say MAC customer since DATE.

April it is for me!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Mar 11, 2016)

@starletta8 Did they finally make things right and give you credit for your January purchases?  I hope so...


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 11, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> @starletta8 Did they finally make things right and give you credit for your January purchases?  I hope so...



Most of them. It was enough to push me into the top tier, so I was fine with not getting 100%.


----------



## Haven (Mar 12, 2016)

My free shadow arrived yesterday. Much happier now!


----------



## verorl (Mar 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My Select MAC Anniversary gift!  I'm excited to finally try Cork.
> 
> View attachment 52807



Nice! Cork is my go to brow color. I have gone through lots of it! It makes a gorgeous transition shade on neutral eye looks too.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 12, 2016)

verorl said:


> Nice! Cork is my go to brow color. I have gone through lots of it! It makes a gorgeous transition shade on neutral eye looks too.



Oh good to know, thanks!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Mar 12, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Most of them. It was enough to push me into the top tier, so I was fine with not getting 100%.


Good!  Took them long enough...


----------



## cocotears (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow! I've been gone for a while and just found out about this when I went to purchase some eyeshadow singles and saw that I was a "Seduced" member. Did some googling and found out that it's MAC new rewards programs. My anniversary date was January, but no gift for me either. I still don't think I'll do that much shopping on MAC until they make an agreement with Ebates tho.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 15, 2016)

So glad they gave you credit for those purchases, Starletta!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 17, 2016)

Im disappointed that this doesnt seem available in Canada. I wouldve bought that lipstick too


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 19, 2016)

Has anyone at the Obsessed level gotten their anniversary gift yet? I just reached Obsessed (bought about a gazillion eyeshadow refills) but my anniversary date isn't til September. The description of the perks at different levels seems to suggest Obsessed members get something different than other levels ie. 'exclusive anniversary gift' vs. 'deluxe anniversary gift'.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2016)

What do they mean by BM2 *expanded* ?


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 19, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> Has anyone at the Obsessed level gotten their anniversary gift yet? I just reached Obsessed (bought about a gazillion eyeshadow refills) but my anniversary date isn't til September. The description of the perks at different levels seems to suggest Obsessed members get something different than other levels ie. 'exclusive anniversary gift' vs. 'deluxe anniversary gift'.



I just became Obsessed too, but my anniversary isn't until October, so I'm curious to know what this "deluxe anniversary gift" is.  I also wonder if there will be exclusive shades for Devoted and Obsessed, like Sephora has VIB and VIB Rouge exclusives.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> What do they mean by BM2 *expanded* ?



IIRC, it means that you can Back 2 MAC a little bit at a time (in store only for now, I think?) instead of bringing in six items at once, and they'll keep track of your returns.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> IIRC, it means that you can Back 2 MAC a little bit at a time (in store only for now, I think?) instead of bringing in six items at once, and they'll keep track of your returns.






Your choice of a Lipstick, Lipglass or Single Eye Shadow with Back-to-M∙A∙C program (Return six empty M∙A∙C containers to receive your complimentary product**)   - so no benefits here really that are different from before

Convenient Back-to-M∙A∙C Tracker (Return your empty containers to a M∙A∙C counter at your own pace, and we’ll track each one till you’ve returned all six)


----------



## verorl (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm at the devoted level and I tried the Back2MAC at the site just to see if it was truly expanded, as here in Mexico we get only a choice of lipstick from the perm line. The site, even when logged in, only offered me lipstick choices as well, no eye shadows or lipglasses.


----------



## AnneAntz (Apr 1, 2016)

I called them more than 3 weeks ago. My purchased in store not show up on my account yet. They said should take 2 weeks to show up but it is still not show up on my account. Is anyone has the same problem? I spent almost $100 in store.
Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> I called them more than 3 weeks ago. My purchased in store not show up on my account yet. They said should take 2 weeks to show up but it is still not show up on my account. Is anyone has the same problem? I spent almost $100 in store.
> Thanks



Call them again.


----------



## AnneAntz (Apr 5, 2016)

I sent them any email and they asked how much I spend and other information, now I am a devoted



shellygrrl said:


> Call them again.


----------



## AnitaK (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey everyone...browsing and came across this on the MAC website....[h=4]"FEATURED OFFERS[/h][h=5]$10 OFF $50+ ORDERS. CODE: MAC10[/h][FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular][FONT=tstar_mono_roundbol]OUR GIFT TO ALL M·A·C SELECT MEMBERS- $10 OFF WHEN YOU SPEND $50 OR MORE, WITH OFFER CODE: MAC10.
NOT A MEMBER? SIGN UP NOW![/FONT]

Receive $10 off your order of more than $50 at maccosmetics.com with offer code MAC10. One offer code per customer. Offer valid through 11:59 PM WEDNESDAY, MAY 10, 2016 on orders shipped to U.S. addresses only. Must be a MAC Select member and accepted the MAC Select Terms and Conditions. Maccosmetics.com customers must be logged into their MAC Select Account for the offer to be applied at checkout. Not valid in MAC stores in Massachusetts. Cannot be redeemed at MAC counters in department stores. Not applicable to Canadian customers, MAC Pro members or Estee Lauder Companies employees. Offer not applicable towards the purchase of VIVA GLAM,  selected accessories, Gift Cards, eGift Cards or items that are not in stock at the time of purchase. Orders placed prior to the offer start or after the offer ends are not eligible. Minimum purchase required does not include sales tax; shipping and handling; gift wrap fees; or items noted as ineligible; Offer applies to authorized purchases only. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion at any time. Other restrictions may apply."[/FONT]
[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular] [/FONT]


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 27, 2016)

AnitaK said:


> Hey everyone...browsing and came across this on the MAC website....*"FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> *$10 OFF $50+ ORDERS. CODE: MAC10*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shars (Apr 27, 2016)

AnitaK said:


> Hey everyone...browsing and came across this on the MAC website....*"FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> *$10 OFF $50+ ORDERS. CODE: MAC10*
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh just in time for MAC x Chris Chang! I don't see any restrictions on limited edition collections but knowing them, they would claim it applies *smh*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> *Ohhhhh just in time for MAC x Chris Chang!* I don't see any restrictions on limited edition collections but knowing them, they would claim it applies *smh*



*Woot Woot! Just got an email too! I was wondering when MAC was going to drop a lil' discount again! I am so glad I held off on my current basket!*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 27, 2016)

I used the discount too. Sadly it's one time only. And it also doesn't stack up meaning if you spend 100 it will not be 20$ off


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2016)

AnitaK said:


> Hey everyone...browsing and came across this on the MAC website....*"FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> *$10 OFF $50+ ORDERS. CODE: MAC10*
> 
> ...



Got the text and email, too bad I don't want anything worth $50 right now, lolll! Oh wait, until the 10th, Chris Chang!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Apr 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I used the discount too. Sadly it's one time only. And it also doesn't stack up meaning if you spend 100 it will not be 20$ off


Thanks for letting us know!  Now, I must plan accordingly...


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 27, 2016)

Jennifae said:


> I just became Obsessed too, but my anniversary isn't until October, so I'm curious to know what this "deluxe anniversary gift" is.  I also wonder if there will be exclusive shades for Devoted and Obsessed, like Sephora has VIB and VIB Rouge exclusives.



Nope, it's totally different.

I received three flat makeup pouches in a MAC Select box for my anniversary.


----------



## verorl (Apr 27, 2016)

I was planning to order until Vibe Tribe came out, but I might use this code on some staples.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 27, 2016)

I used my discount today to get one of the new small pro palettes, pans of Club, Sumptuous Olive, and Greensmoke e/s, and the So Select l/s


----------



## verorl (Apr 27, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> I used my discount today to get one of the new small pro palettes, pans of Club, Sumptuous Olive, and Greensmoke e/s, and the So Select l/s



Can you post pics of the palette on your hnd when you get it? I want one for travel but have trouble gauging the size somehow.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 27, 2016)

verorl said:


> Can you post pics of the palette on your hnd when you get it? I want one for travel but have trouble gauging the size somehow.



Sure will do! Hoping to get it Friday


----------



## lilinah (Apr 27, 2016)

My purchases from Future MAC bumped me up a level... i'm not a beginner anymore ;-) I've got a few things in my basket and this $10 savings makes me happier to push the button.


----------



## AnneAntz (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, I got the email too. I never used the paintpot or have one. Now i want to try as eyeshadow base but im not sure to get soft ochre or paintery. Any recommendation for my skin color? My eyelids not show lots of vein. THANKS


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 28, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Yes, I got the email too. I never used the paintpot or have one. Now i want to try as eyeshadow base but im not sure to get soft ochre or paintery. Any recommendation for my skin color? My eyelids not show lots of vein. THANKS



I like both, painterly is a little pink so if you're a yellow undertone you might want to get soft ochre.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

well this code sucks.


----------



## AnneAntz (Apr 29, 2016)

honey on boost said:


> I like both, painterly is a little pink so if you're a yellow undertone you might want to get soft ochre.



I went to mac store yesterday, I think I will get painterly it looks like my skintone. Now I need another help. I want matte dark brown eyeshadow, but cant decide between embark or handwritten. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 29, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> I went to mac store yesterday, I think I will get painterly it looks like my skintone. Now I need another help. I want matte dark brown eyeshadow, but cant decide between embark or handwritten. Any suggestions? TIA



*I love Embark! It has been a staple in my kit since the beginning. I think it is a richer & deeper brown than handwritten. 

Y'all have reminded me I should call MAC about my anniversary date & gift! According to my online records my date should have come up in March. I think it really stinks that MAC does not follow through on this...totally not proactive. Every other brand automatically sends out a "birthday" reminder with discount and/or freebie. How hard is it to set up an automated system to push this?!? Instead we have to chase it down! smh.*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> I went to mac store yesterday, I think I will get painterly it looks like my skintone. Now I need another help. I want matte dark brown eyeshadow, but cant decide between embark or handwritten. Any suggestions? TIA




handwritten without a doubt


----------



## AnneAntz (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks ladies!! I love both but all mac mua recommend embark. I think I get both eventually but now I just gonna try embark since I dont have any brown with red/purple undertone.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I love Embark! It has been a staple in my kit since the beginning. I think it is a richer & deeper brown than handwritten.
> 
> Y'all have reminded me I should call MAC about my anniversary date & gift! According to my online records my date should have come up in March. I think it really stinks that MAC does not follow through on this...totally not proactive. Every other brand automatically sends out a "birthday" reminder with discount and/or freebie. How hard is it to set up an automated system to push this?!? Instead we have to chase it down! smh.*





AnneAntz said:


> Thanks ladies!! I love both but all mac mua recommend embark. I think I get both eventually but now I just gonna try embark since I dont have any brown with red/purple undertone.


I've been using Embark for my brows since the early 2000's!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Thanks ladies!! I love both but all mac mua recommend embark. I think I get both eventually but now I just gonna try embark since I dont have any brown with red/purple undertone.



handwritten is supposed to be discontinued btw


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 29, 2016)

verorl said:


> Can you post pics of the palette on your hnd when you get it? I want one for travel but have trouble gauging the size somehow.


 
Here ya go, sorry about the crappy lighting. Pics on my hand, with a lipstick and with a quad.













Ugh sorry they are sideways... not sure why


----------



## verorl (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you so much!!!!!

there have been a lot of pics on Instagram for the medium palette with eye shadow and blush inserts, but I think I may get two of these instead, one for eye shadows and one for blush. The size is perfect for travel or carrying around in a makeup bag!


----------



## leonah (Apr 30, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> Here ya go, sorry about the crappy lighting. Pics on my hand, with a lipstick and with a quad.
> 
> View attachment 53852
> 
> ...



is that the one you can also have an insert for two blushes/sculpt powders right? I need. just wish you would be able to open it on the other side


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 30, 2016)

verorl said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> there have been a lot of pics on Instagram for the medium palette with eye shadow and blush inserts, but I think I may get two of these instead, one for eye shadows and one for blush. The size is perfect for travel or carrying around in a makeup bag!



No prob! Yes I think this size is much better for throwing in your purse or travel. I want to get a second for blush too.



leonah said:


> is that the one you can also have an insert for two blushes/sculpt powders right? I need. just wish you would be able to open it on the other side



Yes, you can get the insert for the blushes/face stuff. I didn't get any inserts yet, just wanted to check out the size, etc. first!


----------



## Monsy (May 7, 2016)

Just became obsessed


----------



## fur4elise (May 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Just became obsessed



*​lol! I'm am now Devoted  *


----------



## Monsy (May 8, 2016)

well that happened much quicker than what I planed lol


----------



## Jayjayy (May 8, 2016)

I went to do Back 2 Mac and the associate told me I had to make a purchase in order for them to add the items to my account...I had 18 but wanted to turn them in for later redemption. They miscounted the items too & threw them in a big bin, so I only ended up with 17. I'm not sure how the tracking of empty items is supposed to work, but I couldn't just drop them off.


----------



## Monsy (May 9, 2016)

when i log into my account it says "customer since february 2016" which is incorrect. my first purchase was oct 2008. should i give them a call ?


----------



## fur4elise (May 9, 2016)

Monsy said:


> when i log into my account it says "customer since february 2016" which is incorrect. my first purchase was oct 2008. should i give them a call ?



*I'm with you. My first online purchase was in March 2008! Before that it was always in store or counter purchases. I just have not taken the time to call...so annoying to have to chase after a freebie! *


----------



## Monsy (May 9, 2016)

exactly


----------



## Monsy (May 10, 2016)

So i emailed them and i was told that February 2016 means the date when i joined select and that i am customer since April 2008. so wasn't i supposed to receive anniversary gift in April then?


----------



## fur4elise (May 11, 2016)

*Heads Up! If you have not used your $10 off $50 coupon it is extended until May 17th. I have already used mine online and do not have a walk in store near by  *


----------



## beautyescape (May 16, 2016)

Has anybody been able to use the $10 off $50 once in store and once online? I have already used it online but I plan on making a trip to a store tomorrow.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 16, 2016)

beautyescape said:


> Has anybody been able to use the $10 off $50 once in store and once online? I have already used it online but I plan on making a trip to a store tomorrow.



At least one person was able to.  However, she used it in-store first.  Dunno if it matters, but it could I guess.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 16, 2016)

beautyescape said:


> Has anybody been able to use the $10 off $50 once in store and once online? I have already used it online but I plan on making a trip to a store tomorrow.



Im going to check tomorrow too


----------



## NaomiH (May 23, 2016)

Just hit Obsessed which happened faster than I thought it would. Lol
I wonder when they're going to start putting out more member exclusives and which collections will give early access in the future.
Fingers crossed that it's Selena and Star Trek!


----------



## verorl (May 26, 2016)

I'm $32 away from Obsessed!


----------



## AnneAntz (May 27, 2016)

This morning I check my profile I have 120 something to reach obsessed. Just now I sign in to order some lipstick and it said I am an obsessed that I have spent $1280. I was like WHAT? HOW? Is anyone here encounter the same situation as me? Should I delete my credit card info on MAC website. I went to store yesterday and spent only $60. I'm so confuse.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> This morning I check my profile I have 120 something to reach obsessed. Just now I sign in to order some lipstick and it said I am an obsessed that I have spent $1280. I was like WHAT? HOW? Is anyone here encounter the same situation as me? Should I delete my credit card info on MAC website. I went to store yesterday and spent only $60. I'm so confuse.



It might be a glitch (hopefully),but I'd definitely check my card's account ASAP, change my MAC password and remove the card from the account.


----------



## AnneAntz (May 28, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It might be a glitch (hopefully),but I'd definitely check my card's account ASAP, change my MAC password and remove the card from the account.



Thank you! just did all your suggestions.


----------



## verorl (May 28, 2016)

MAC takes Paypal in case you want to pay that way next time. I use it since they started accepting it. The card I had on file with them is long expired by now.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Thank you! just did all your suggestions.



Hopefully everything works out and the site was just glitchy!


----------



## Myth (May 29, 2016)

Haha got my Devoted email, I know I'll easily be Obsessed soon


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2016)

So I'm one of the lucky ones that did get a MAC anniversary email thingie (mine was this month) and was able to choose a free eyeshadow (I went w/Sumptuous Olive).

Sucks that those of you who should have received that promo by now didn't get it. *kicks MAC*


----------



## Rinstar (May 30, 2016)

My profile on maccosmetics now says what month they have down for my anniversary and it's not until October. So i should get it then! I must have placed some orders without an account before that I guess.


----------



## lilinah (May 31, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Just hit Obsessed which happened faster than I thought it would. Lol
> I wonder when they're going to start putting out more member exclusives and which collections will give early access in the future.



I didn't buy anything for months, then i bought from only two collections (Future MAC and Chris Chang) and, whoosh!, Obsessed!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 2, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> So I'm one of the lucky ones that did get a MAC anniversary email thingie (mine was this month) and was able to choose a free eyeshadow (I went w/Sumptuous Olive).



My anniversary was in May as well and I chose the same eyeshadow, lol.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 3, 2016)

As an "Obsessed" member, i got an e-mail today for a free lipstick of my choice with the purchase of any lip product.

Then there's the VERY fine print: lipstick only up to $17 (US); does not include any in special packaging; does not include Viva Glam since 100% of purchase price goes go charity.

There's a bit more: free product cannot be returned or exchanged; offer can only be redeemed once; employees and Pro members not eligible.

Still, a free lipstick sounds good to me - i've got a list of perm lipsticks i haven't gotten to...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 3, 2016)

lilinah said:


> As an "Obsessed" member, i got an e-mail today for a free lipstick of my choice with the purchase of any lip product.
> 
> Then there's the VERY fine print: lipstick only up to $17 (US); does not include any in special packaging; does not include Viva Glam since 100% of purchase price goes go charity.
> 
> ...



As far as I can tell, it's also only in stores....which I don't have around here, so I'm not too happy about that.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 3, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> As far as I can tell, it's also only in stores....which I don't have around here, so I'm not too happy about that.



Yes, indeed, in MAC stores only and only from today thru the 6th. So i may be impelled to go check out some stuff over the weekend. I'm sorry you don't have a store near you, tho :-(


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Jun 4, 2016)

I wish the select program was like Lancome, they allow you to accumulate points no matter where you made your purchase.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 4, 2016)

I went and got my free lipstick yesterday. I got Cherish and Modesty. I wonder if I can use it again because the didn't even ask me for my email ??????


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2016)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> I wish the select program was like Lancome, they allow you to accumulate points no matter where you made your purchase.



I was thinking about that too although it wasn't like that at first with lancome. it was only lancome website and in store purchases. later on they allowed adding purchases made online at different web stores


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jun 5, 2016)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> I wish the select program was like Lancome, they allow you to accumulate points no matter where you made your purchase.



Me too! I made a purchase at a Dillards MAC counter for items that were DC'd and not at my actual MAC store or online.  If I had those points I'd be obsessed level already.  But I'm $1 away now.  I will probably grab a few items next week for the new collection.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2016)

lilinah said:


> As an "Obsessed" member, i got an e-mail today for a free lipstick of my choice with the purchase of any lip product.
> 
> .



of course i didn't get any email


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> of course i didn't get any email



Me either. I've never gotten an email and every time I change my settings, when I view my account the box is unchecked again. Just came from the store and nothing was in stock anyway.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Me either. *I've never gotten an email and every time I change my settings, when I view my account the box is unchecked again. *Just came from the store and nothing was in stock anyway.



YES ME TOO!!!! 
I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 5, 2016)

lilinah said:


> As an "Obsessed" member, i got an e-mail today for a free lipstick of my choice with the purchase of any lip product.
> 
> Then there's the VERY fine print: lipstick only up to $17 (US); does not include any in special packaging; does not include Viva Glam since 100% of purchase price goes go charity.
> 
> ...



I received this email too as a Devoted member. It's been awhile since I've purchased a perm lipstick from MAC so getting an offer for a free one with purchase made me start checking them out again.



GreenEyedAllie said:


> As far as I can tell, it's also only in stores....which I don't have around here, so I'm not too happy about that.



I'm sorry to hear that you are unable to redeem this offer because they only offered it in full fledged MAC stores. The MAC Select Program should be extended to counters as well since MAC stores aren't easily accessible to everyone. 



ThatsGorJESS said:


> I wish the select program was like Lancome, they allow you to accumulate points no matter where you made your purchase.



I agree. Although I have a MAC store that's not too far away, it's a bit of an inconvenience to have to bypass several counters at closer malls or not be able to accumulate points at other online retailers who sell MAC because you can only accumulate points in full fledged stores and on their website.



smileyt06 said:


> I went and got my free lipstick yesterday. I got Cherish and Modesty. I wonder if I can use it again because the didn't even ask me for my email ������



I got my free lipstick today. I purchased a Prep + Prime Lip and got the Taupe lipstick for free. If they didn't ask for your email, you may able to redeem the offer again since they shouldn't have any record of your purchase on your account. If you can redeem it again, let us know, lol.



Monsy said:


> I was thinking about that too although it wasn't like that at first with lancome. it was only lancome website and in store purchases. later on they allowed adding purchases made online at different web stores



I really hope they extend the MAC Select program to all retailers who sell MAC online and in-store. It would be so much more convenient if they did for all of their customers. I hate having to drive all of the way to my nearest full fledged MAC store (unfortunately, I'm not too fond of some of the sales associates at this location) just to be able to accumulate points when I have other MAC counters that are closer. Although I do most of my MAC shopping online, sometimes I do go to this location if something is out of stock online and I want to make sure I get my points.



BeautyFan55 said:


> Me too! I made a purchase at a Dillards MAC counter for items that were DC'd and not at my actual MAC store or online.  If I had those points I'd be obsessed level already.  But I'm $1 away now.  I will probably grab a few items next week for the new collection.



I've made a couple of purchases at a MAC in Macy's for products that were discontinued and unavailable both online and at my nearest MAC store and I'd certainly be closer to the Obsessed level if those purchases actually counted. It's good that you're only a $1 away though so you'll be Obsessed in no time. I'm $134.80 away from Obsessed but there are 5 makeup brushes I want to get and a lip pencil so I'm sure I'll be obsessed after I buy them, lol.



Jayjayy said:


> Me either. I've never gotten an email and every time I change my settings, when I view my account the box is unchecked again. Just came from the store and nothing was in stock anyway.



Before I ended up selecting the lipstick I got, I asked for several other shades, which were all out of stock. Had I not gotten the shade I did, I probably would have walked out empty handed myself.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Me either. I've never gotten an email and every time I change my settings, when I view my account the box is unchecked again. Just came from the store and nothing was in stock anyway.



That happens to me too! I have never gotten emails on my registered account outside of order confirmations and shipping notices. 
I did a test though a few weeks ago and created a dummy account with another email address and for some reason I get the emails to that account. *shrug*


----------



## lilinah (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, bugger! I forgot to go get my free lipstick yesterday! Aargh!

I DID find my little black box that i misplaced a month ago and i'm wearing my Select lipstick today. It's a great basic color - I'm fairly light so while it's neutral, it definitely stands out. I was afraid it would be too warm, but i'm really happy with it!


----------



## AnneAntz (Jun 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It might be a glitch (hopefully),but I'd definitely check my card's account ASAP, change my MAC password and remove the card from the account.





verorl said:


> MAC takes Paypal in case you want to pay that way next time. I use it since they started accepting it. The card I had on file with them is long expired by now.





NaomiH said:


> Hopefully everything works out and the site was just glitchy!




I just signed in after 2 weeks. It was a glitch bc now im back to devoted LOL but only $38.5 away to become an obsessed.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> That happens to me too! I have never gotten emails on my registered account outside of order confirmations and shipping notices.
> I did a test though a few weeks ago and created a dummy account with another email address and for some reason I get the emails to that account. *shrug*



WOW. That's crazy. Before the rewards program I used to get not only useless emails like "hey, remember us!" but also useless MAC postcards in the mail. Maybe I'll change my email to one of my other accounts and see if that works.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

Wait when did MAC have this 15% off promo going on?! I totally almost missed it. It's until Friday night.

[h=4]FEATURED OFFERS[/h][h=5]15% OFF FOR NATIONAL BEST FRIEND'S DAY![/h][FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular][FONT=tstar_mono_roundbol]USE CODE: MAC15 AT CHECKOUT & RECEIVE 15% OFF ALL ORDERS.* EXCLUSIVELY ONLINE.[/FONT]

*Offer valid through 11:59 PM FRIDAY, JUNE 10, 2016 on orders shipping to U.S. & Canadian addresses only. Enter offer code MAC15 at checkout to receive 15% off your order at maccosmetics.com & maccosmetics.ca. Cannot be redeemed at MAC free-standing stores, MAC counters in department stores or partner doors. Not applicable to MAC Pro members or Estee Lauder Companies employees. Offer does not include the purchase of VIVA GLAM, gift cards; egift cards; sales tax; shipping and handling; items noted as not eligible; items that are not in stock at the time of purchase; pending purchases or purchases made prior to the start of the offer or after the offer ends. Offer applies to authorized purchases only. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion at any time. Other restrictions may apply.[/FONT]


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Wait when did MAC have this 15% off promo going on?! I totally almost missed it. It's until Friday night.
> 
> *FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> ...



I just got the email about this! Can't believe it but I'm glad they are doing it!!


----------



## AnneAntz (Jun 9, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I just got the email about this! Can't believe it but I'm glad they are doing it!!





montREALady said:


> Wait when did MAC have this 15% off promo going on?! I totally almost missed it. It's until Friday night.
> 
> *FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> ...




I know right! I just got it today. They start in store today and end Monday. I think I will go to the store coz ebates hasno cash back LOL


----------



## Monsy (Jun 9, 2016)

nordies is matching 15%off + ebates + 10 points day


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Wait when did MAC have this 15% off promo going on?! I totally almost missed it. It's until Friday night.
> 
> *FEATURED OFFERS*
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting the offer details here! I got the email yesterday and I've already ordered a pro longwear lip pencil, a lipstick, 3 eyeshadow refill pans, and an eye brush, lol. I'm only $52.30 away from becoming Obsessed and I think I will reach that status before the end of tomorrow since the code can be used more than once, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

Monsy said:


> nordies is matching 15%off + ebates + 10 points day



Oooh thanks. I wish the Ellie Goulding stuff was on sale first.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

I missed the bogo and I am not getting emails.


----------



## AnneAntz (Jun 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> nordies is matching 15%off + ebates + 10 points day



LOL went to store yesterday and did a pretty good damage


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 10, 2016)

Took me a while but I have finally reached Devoted...lol!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there a level above "Obsessed", because given some up coming collections, i think i'm gonna go there!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2016)

lilinah said:


> Is there a level above "Obsessed", because given some up coming collections, i think i'm gonna go there!



No,but there probably should be. Lol


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Jun 11, 2016)

MAC actually is on ebates now. They don't offer much cash back, its at 3.0%

The red X on the bottom of the free anniversary eyeshadow scrapes off cleanly with a paper clip it doesn't mess up the original text . I discovered this while a work because I thought it was a sticker or something.  Just incase anyone depots for B2M.


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 12, 2016)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> MAC actually is on ebates now. They don't offer much cash back, its at 3.0%
> 
> The red X on the bottom of the free anniversary eyeshadow scrapes off cleanly with a paper clip it doesn't mess up the original text . I discovered this while a work because I thought it was a sticker or something.  Just incase anyone depots for B2M.



Do you need the sticker for B2M? I never B2M before but I hoard all my empties for when I travel next time to the US.  I removed the stickers from the cases to put on the pans that I depotted...


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> No,but there probably should be. Lol




I agree.


btw i emailed their cs that i never receive any emails so they said they will fix that manually. after that i wasn't able to log into my account at all. i had to change my password. wth


----------



## leonah (Jun 12, 2016)

AnitaK said:


> Do you need the sticker for B2M? I never B2M before but I hoard all my empties for when I travel next time to the US.  I removed the stickers from the cases to put on the pans that I depotted...



I have depotted and removed the stickers from the back to glue it on the back of the respective eyeshadow. they didn't complain but I b2m in the UK so not sure how it is in US but shouldn't be any problem unless they have an extremely picky SA or something


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> btw i emailed their cs that i never receive any emails so they said they will fix that manually. after that i wasn't able to log into my account at all. i had to change my password. wth



Ugh,  what a pain!


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 13, 2016)

leonah said:


> I have depotted and removed the stickers from the back to glue it on the back of the respective eyeshadow. they didn't complain but I b2m in the UK so not sure how it is in US but shouldn't be any problem unless they have an extremely picky SA or something



Thanks for the info. I'll keep them the way I have them for a bit and see how it goes....


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 14, 2016)

I officially reached Obsessed status with this sale, lol. I think I'm going to lay off MAC for awhile now unless something in upcoming limited edition collections really catch my eye.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 17, 2016)

Has anyone redeemed any of their makeup applications yet? Just wondering it's one of those "and you're buying _everything_, right?" deals.

(And also trying to bump the ridiculous threads down a bit while staying on topic)


----------



## leonah (Jul 5, 2016)

is so select worth backing up? I just got the email saying that it will disappear soon (when?)


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2016)

leonah said:


> is so select worth backing up? I just got the email saying that it will disappear soon (when?)



I'm asking myself the same thing. I love that darn lipstick. Stays in my makeup bag for sure!


----------



## AnneAntz (Jul 7, 2016)

leonah said:


> is so select worth backing up? I just got the email saying that it will disappear soon (when?)





Shars said:


> I'm asking myself the same thing. I love that darn lipstick. Stays in my makeup bag for sure!




I got 2 backup but I think I will give to my sister..


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2016)

AnitaK said:


> Do you need the sticker for B2M? I never B2M before but I hoard all my empties for when I travel next time to the US.  I removed the stickers from the cases to put on the pans that I depotted...



I've B2M blush pots with no sticker several times and never had an issue.  Of all the times I've done it, I've only had them actually open the little bag I brought the empties in once.  I could of had rocks in there for all they knew.  Lol


----------



## AnitaK (Jul 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've B2M blush pots with no sticker several times and never had an issue.  Of all the times I've done it, I've only had them actually open the little bag I brought the empties in once.  I could of had rocks in there for all they knew.  Lol



Lol! Good to know. My blush and eyeshadow pots alone is about 20 pieces.


----------



## Myth (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok so so far Obsessed and Devoted get early access to Selena, Trolls and what else?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2016)

Myth said:


> Ok so so far Obsessed and Devoted get early access to Selena, Trolls and what else?



Those are the only two announced so far I believe. I'm crossing my fingers for early access to Star Trek.


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Those are the only two announced so far I believe. I'm crossing my fingers for early access to Star Trek.


Thanks Naomi!  I'm also hoping Star Trek has early access


----------



## Shellz (Aug 8, 2016)

Just tried to B2M in store today only to discover that only Mac Select can exchange for anything other than a lipstick. So this is what they mean by "extended" B2M when this was really what everyone had in a Mac store before they changed their policy. And of course I live in one of the few states where Mac Select does not exist in store. So now I have to B2M online. Not cool MAC. Smh!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2016)

why wouldn't it exist in the store? you mean mac store or department stores?


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

I love this program! I already redeemed a free eyeshadow a few months ago


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 30, 2016)

So for my anniversary gift, I didn't get a free eyeshadow, I got a set of makeup bags. I would of preferred the shadow because the bags are super lame. :/


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 30, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> So for my anniversary gift, I didn't get a free eyeshadow, I got a set of makeup bags. I would of preferred the shadow because the bags are super lame. :/



_*You only get to pick from their top 20 eyeshadows anyway.  And while that would still be great for most people, their top 20 eyeshadows are mostly browns, Carbon, a couple highlighters, Deep Truth and Paradisco.  I don't wear brown eyeshadow cause it looks awful on me and I already had Deep Truth and Paradisco, so I just gave up and got yet another highlighter.*_


----------



## civista (Aug 30, 2016)

can you help me? how do use the mac pro discount online? i set up my account but the discount is not showing up at checkout.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 31, 2016)

civista said:


> can you help me? how do use the mac pro discount online? i set up my account but the discount is not showing up at checkout.



Have you been approved for the discount in the first place?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 1, 2016)

Miss Dynamite said:


> _*You only get to pick from their top 20 eyeshadows anyway.  And while that would still be great for most people, their top 20 eyeshadows are mostly browns, Carbon, a couple highlighters, Deep Truth and Paradisco.  I don't wear brown eyeshadow cause it looks awful on me and I already had Deep Truth and Paradisco, so I just gave up and got yet another highlighter.*_



I would of preferred that as I wear a lot of browns and have very few MAC shadows to begin with. The bags are way cheap looking and will end up being tossed as I'll never use them and they're ugly.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 1, 2016)

Their anniversary gift is lame and you have to make a purchase.  These companies are so cheap.  I was hoping to try a new permanent shade for my gift.  With all of the money we spend, they could at least let us pick an exclusive brush.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Sep 1, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I would of preferred that as I wear a lot of browns and have very few MAC shadows to begin with. The bags are way cheap looking and will end up being tossed as I'll never use them and they're ugly.



_*That sucks.  They should just give everybody an eyeshadow, but let them choose from all of them.*_


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 1, 2016)

Miss Dynamite said:


> _*That sucks.  They should just give everybody an eyeshadow, but let them choose from all of them.*_



Agreed. Or let us pick something from the permanent line.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 1, 2016)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Their anniversary gift is lame and you have to make a purchase.  These companies are so cheap.  I was hoping to try a new permanent shade for my gift.  With all of the money we spend, they could at least let us pick an exclusive brush.



I'd love an exclusive brush!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 7, 2016)

I finally made it to Devoted! LOLLLL! Omg it took forever


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2016)

Select exclusive lip palette. 


All perm shades :/


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 8, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Select exclusive lip palette.
> View attachment 56287
> 
> All perm shades :/
> View attachment 56288



I'd get that in a beat, lol! Luckily I have none of those lipstick shades.

They should do one with discontinued shades like Summer Shower, Lollipop Loving, and old discontinued classics.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I'd get that in a beat, lol! Luckily I have none of those lipstick shades.
> 
> They should do one with discontinued shades like Summer Shower, Lollipop Loving, and old discontinued classics.



I'd love one with some old shades in it!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 8, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> I'd get that in a beat, lol! Luckily I have none of those lipstick shades.
> 
> *They should do one with discontinued shades like Summer Shower, Lollipop Loving, and old discontinued classics.*



Would love that, especially the discontinued and LE shades.


----------



## beauty21 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am trying to help a friend of mine, her recent purchases at the Mac store were not credited to her account. She has all the receipts, called customer service and they said they can't help her. Is this true?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2016)

beauty21 said:


> I am trying to help a friend of mine, her recent purchases at the Mac store were not credited to her account. She has all the receipts, called customer service and they said they can't help her. Is this true?



Purchases made at a mac store can take a few days or a week to show up on your account.  If it's been longer than that,I'd definitely call again and get someone who knows what they're talking about because purchases at a freestanding mac store go towards moving you up in the program.


----------



## beauty21 (Sep 30, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Purchases made at a mac store can take a few days or a week to show up on your account.  If it's been longer than that,I'd definitely call again and get someone who knows what they're talking about because purchases at a freestanding mac store go towards moving you up in the program.


She has receipts for 6 purchases that range from May to Sept./16. Thank you!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Oct 2, 2016)

Got my anniversary email and got a free shadow, yay
Seemed to imply I had to make a minimum purchase to redeem the free gift but I needed Stud so I picked it up.  There was no search or menu buttons so I had to go through my Favorites and previous purchases to pick out what to order lol

The above post reminded me to make sure my in store purchase of Join My League? goes toward my Select.  They took down my email in store to credit my Select but I'm going to make sure lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 8, 2016)

Purchases at the counters dont count? I keep getting different answers


----------



## lilinah (Nov 9, 2016)

da_hood_model said:


> Purchases at the counters dont count? I keep getting different answers



At my local MAC store, they check my e-mail and log my purchases and they show up in my Select program.

But if you are buying at a dept. store, i don't know.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 9, 2016)

da_hood_model said:


> Purchases at the counters dont count? I keep getting different answers



According to the MAC site it is only the MAC stores and MAC online that count towards the program. This is the quote right from the Select Loyalty Program rules..."For your eligible purchase to qualify for Program points, you must be enrolled in the Program, and you must provide your Program member identification at the time of purchase by logging into your account online or providing your membership identification in a M·A·C Cosmetics owned and operated store".

HTH!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 10, 2016)

da_hood_model said:


> Purchases at the counters dont count? I keep getting different answers



Love your avi pic! Yeah, MAC counters and stores it should work. Dept store counters, no.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2016)

... And I'm still waiting on MAC UK to launch Select, I've spent a lot this year both in store and online.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2016)

While I'm glad that MAC has started this program I'm a little bummed that it launched the year my MAC purchases have been at an all time low. Oh well.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 18, 2016)

Finally MAC has an App!  So excited when I got the email and installed it immediately, can't wait to use it for stalking lol


----------



## Monsy (Nov 18, 2016)

is it for android ?


----------



## VioletSparkles (Nov 28, 2016)

MAC is having a 25% off sale for Select members!  It applies automatically when you're signed in. 
Edited to Add: This sale is through December 4th.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> is it for android ?



I checked Google Play; it isn't available there. There's no app in the iOS app store, either.



PrettyTwisted said:


> Finally MAC has an App!  So excited when I got the email and installed it immediately, can't wait to use it for stalking lol



Do you still have the email with the link? If it's not in the app stores, maybe it's still in beta?


----------



## Shars (Nov 29, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I checked Google Play; it isn't available there. There's no app in the iOS app store, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the email with the link? If it's not in the app stores, maybe it's still in beta?



View attachment 57700


Link for App Store: Connecting to the iTunes Store.
Link for Google Play: Unavailable in your country
I can't speak for the Apple Store but when I click on it it tells me the app isn't available. The email was sent on November 15th so maybe it was sent prematurely since it's disappeared. I never did click in it when it was first sent though so I can't say if it ever worked at all.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2016)

Both links redirected. So probably a premature release.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2016)

25% off is one time only btw.
just had a argument with cs because it applied to only my first order 

ughhh


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Dec 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> 25% off is one time only btw.
> just had a argument with cs because it applied to only my first order
> 
> ughhh



_*That's weird, I've made 3 orders so far and go 25% off for all of them.*_


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2016)

seriously? when you read fine print it does really say it is one time offer per member


----------



## javadoo (Dec 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> seriously? when you read fine print it does really say it is one time offer per member



I've been able to use it multiple times as well.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Dec 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> seriously? when you read fine print it does really say it is one time offer per member



_*It came up as the discounted price when I made the orders.  None of my orders have been shipped yet though, despite the fact that I made them 4 days ago.*_


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> 25% off is one time only btw.
> just had a argument with cs because it applied to only my first order
> 
> ughhh



Did your second order include the Shadescents collection? The discount didn't apply to that.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2016)

yep

BUT

i called cs twice

once i was told shadescents are LE and that's why discount doesn't work
second time i was told it should apply to shadescents but it doesn't because it is only one time discount


seriously mac get your shit together


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 2, 2016)

The reviews on the App Store said there were a lot of glitches/problems ordering from the App.  I still have it on my iPhone but I've been using the regular website to order.  I will try to order something on the App tomorrow and report back--I was hoping the 25% was for unlimited number of orders until December 4th lol

I was doubting if the App would even appear on the App Store since it's only for Select members but who knows


----------



## Monsy (Dec 3, 2016)

my orders haven't shipped yet


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> my orders haven't shipped yet



They have this note below on my order confirmations from today (Dec 3) and from Tuesday (Nov 29)... *sigh*

[FONT=&quot]Due to the large volume of holiday orders, standard ground service orders and free overnight delivery service may experience processing delays. For free overnight orders allow up to 4 days from order placement for delivery. For standard ground service orders allow 5 to 10 days from order placement for delivery. Once shipped, a ship confirmation will be sent with tracking details. Please refer to your order number whenever contacting M•A•C Cosmetics Online Customer Service.[/FONT]​


----------



## Monsy (Dec 3, 2016)

thank you


----------



## MacNcheese (Dec 4, 2016)

Finally used the 25% off for some staples I've been wanting. Paying less than $5 for a eyeshadow pan was too good to pass up. And, it moved me up to obsessed as a bonus.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, the App is blank on my iPhone, whereas when I first launched it I could navigate the site etc.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> They have this note below on my order confirmations
> 
> Due to the large volume of holiday orders​


I got the same note, but my Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders came on time a few days ago so I'm chalking it up to the Holiday mail backlog lol


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2016)

PrettyTwisted said:


> I got the same note, but my Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders came on time a few days ago so I'm chalking it up to the Holiday mail backlog lol



I just got my shipping confirmations between midnight last night and early this morning so I'm guessing they're getting the back log out now.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm going to order the 286 right before midnight, MAC keeps reminding me with the emails lol


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 12, 2016)

I called MAC and told them I will be Obsessed as of tomorrow, December 13, 2016.  I asked how long will I be Obsessed?  She said I will be Obsessed until 1/1/2018--my new Anniversary.  She also said I'll receive my Deluxe Anniversary gift (I mentioned I'd received my Devoted anniversary gift in October)

I forgot to ask when my total will reset, I know she told me, but I was so excited about retaining my Obsessed status that I tuned out lol.  I'll call back and ask later--MAC Chat has extended hours till midnight


----------



## Ms.O (Dec 29, 2016)

I read this on the Mac website regarding the Select Program for next year:

[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]Please note: As a MAC Select Member, your account will refresh on January 3rd, 2017. Rest assured you will remain in your earned tier as of January 2nd, and all benefits for your earned tier will remain in place after the reset. Your spending balance however, will reflect 0 and will begin to accumulate again on your MAC Cosmetics purchases in the new calendar year. For more details about the MAC Select program and the annual account reset, please review our [/FONT]​FAQ[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular].[/FONT]​


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ms.O said:


> I read this on the Mac website regarding the Select Program for next year:
> 
> [FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]Please note: As a MAC Select Member, your account will refresh on January 3rd, 2017. Rest assured you will remain in your earned tier as of January 2nd, and all benefits for your earned tier will remain in place after the reset. Your spending balance however, will reflect 0 and will begin to accumulate again on your MAC Cosmetics purchases in the new calendar year. For more details about the MAC Select program and the annual account reset, please review our [/FONT]​FAQ[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular].[/FONT]​



I noticed this as well. I just made it to Devoted and had $304 more to go to make it to Obsessed. Pretty bummed about it.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been reset to $0 but kept my Obsessed status.  I'm ready for the January collections lol!


----------



## verorl (Jan 4, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> I've been reset to $0 but kept my Obsessed status.  I'm ready for the January collections lol!



Me too.

But I will need to be extra careful this year. I just bought a new apartment and will be moving, so I need to be careful with money!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh! Just realized they let you keep your level at least. Thank goodness. I just got to Devoted in Sept (or end of summer, can't remember). I thought we were going to go back to the level below in the new year so this is better, even though the $ reset sucks. I had $131.30 in the bank to Obsessed I think.
[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]Please note: As a MAC Select Member, your account was refreshed on January 3rd, 2017. Rest assured you will remain in your earned tier as of January 2nd and all benefits for your earned tier have remained in place after the reset. Your spending balance however, was reset to 0 and will begin to accumulate again on your MAC Cosmetics purchases in the new calendar year. For more details about the MAC Select program and the annual account reset, please review our [/FONT]​FAQ[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular].[/FONT]​


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 12, 2017)

If not for Early Access I would never have been able to order from Mariah, I'm definitely planning to spend another $500 this year to keep my Obsessed status for 2018, especially if there's ever an Aliyah collection


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 1, 2017)

I logged into my MAC account and noticed that February is my MAC anniversary. The gift for Devoted is a Patentpolish lip pencil. Not sure what the anniversary gifts are for Obsessed or Seduced.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 1, 2017)

LadyBug13 said:


> I logged into my MAC account and noticed that February is my MAC anniversary. The gift for Devoted is a Patentpolish lip pencil. Not sure what the anniversary gifts are for Obsessed or Seduced.


Seduced is a Patentpolish as well. Had to go have a look.


----------



## SerenLuv (Feb 2, 2017)

My anniversary is February too.  I'm obsessed and it's a deluxe tote bag.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2017)

where do you find that in your account?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2017)

don't mind me just found it. i have 25 more days till anniversary. it says it's a tote bag


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2017)

LadyBug13 said:


> I logged into my MAC account and noticed that February is my MAC anniversary. The gift for Devoted is a Patentpolish lip pencil. Not sure what the anniversary gifts are for Obsessed or Seduced.



*Thank you all for posting because I completely forgot about MAC Select nonsense...Hmmmphhh! Finally I have an anniversary gift too...I never got one last year!  My date lands in February too. Devoted = Patentpolish. The option shows up in your bag when you go to check out. *


----------



## mango13 (Feb 2, 2017)

The Patent Polish shows up in my bag, I also got the email which says you have to pick it up in the month of February. Does anyone have a picture of the Tote Bag?


----------



## mango13 (Feb 2, 2017)

Someone just posted the tote bag on Instagram and I'm so glad I'm Devoted and get a Patent Polish instead!!!!


----------



## Bwachte (Feb 2, 2017)

I was also wondering what the tote bag looked like.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2017)

mango13 said:


> Someone just posted the tote bag on Instagram and I'm so glad I'm Devoted and get a Patent Polish instead!!!!


oh no! do you have the link to that?


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> oh no! do you have the link to that?



I did a search for #macobsessed on Instagram and saw the tote :




The caption reads:  This literally looks like a rejected employee holiday gift. I wish they gave out a free lipstick or eyeshadow instead like the lower tiers got. I really don't need another tote.*Save**Save*​


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

I would rather get product than a tote too... oh well.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I would rather get product than a tote too... oh well.



I feel you should be able to choose from the gift attached to your tier or the tiers below. For example, if you're obsessed you should be able to choose one of the 3 gifts. If you're the tier down, one of two, etc.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes that would be awesome


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol I'm not excited about the tote.  I'd rather get the Patent polish

But still I love being Obsessed.  Ordering LE is so stress free now


----------



## SerenLuv (Feb 6, 2017)

I just got my obsessed anniversary tote bag.  It is an average neoprene black bag with patent straps.  It is a large bag 17wx15H.  I don't need another tote bag but since it is black, I will definitely make use of it.  At first sight, it is decently sturdy and does not look too cheap.  I would rather have had a choice of this bag, a lipstick or eyeshadow, or maybe even a set of travel size items in a cosmetic bag.  Oh well, at least we get something.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2017)

From the new select Retro Matte lipcolours I ordered Preferentially Yours.


----------



## mango13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Select15 works to get 15% of your order. I just ordered clear brow gel and Teen Dream Patent Polish Lip Pencil as my anniversary gift!!!!


----------



## mango13 (Feb 13, 2017)

mango13 said:


> Select15 works to get 15% of your order. I just ordered clear brow gel and Teen Dream Patent Polish Lip Pencil as my anniversary gift!!!!



Omg Off* lol

What did you guys get with the code?


----------



## montREALady (Feb 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you all for posting because I completely forgot about MAC Select nonsense...Hmmmphhh! Finally I have an anniversary gift too...I never got one last year!  My date lands in February too. Devoted = Patentpolish. The option shows up in your bag when you go to check out. *



Same here. I'm not a huge PP fan and I don't know which one to pick. I'll have to go to the store to see. I much prefer the tote bag, lol!


----------



## verorl (Feb 14, 2017)

I just placed the order and got the tote bag as a gift. I would have also taken a patent polish or even better, an eye shadow.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2017)

my tote will be here today if you want i can take pics


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Feb 22, 2017)

_*I wonder when the Select15 code ends.*_


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone else getting charged $5 for standard shipping? Did MAC get rid of free standard shipping or is it a glitch? Wanted to get a thing or 2 during their 25% off for Select deal.

Update: Realized they charge $5 now, well that sucks. I just placed an order on Mar 2nd for a coconut Fix+ and didn't get charged shipping!

MAC Shipping


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Anyone else getting charged $5 for standard shipping? Did MAC get rid of free standard shipping or is it a glitch? Wanted to get a thing or 2 during their 25% off for Select deal.



*The minimum is $50 for standard...they occasionally have free shipping...but I guess not during this sale. ffffpppttthhhhh!*


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *The minimum is $50 for standard...they occasionally have free shipping...but I guess not during this sale. ffffpppttthhhhh!*



Just updated my post. I haven't paid for shipping once with MAC in years and up until Mar 2nd. Now I see it's written that it's $5 for Standard on their website. The grid doesn't even make sense. How is it $5 for standard and 2nd day?

MAC Shipping


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Mar 17, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Just updated my post. I haven't paid for shipping once with MAC in years and up until Mar 2nd. Now I see it's written that it's $5 for Standard on their website. The grid doesn't even make sense. How is it $5 for standard and 2nd day?
> MAC Shipping



_*If there is still a $5 shipping charge after this sale is over, then I'm done buying from their website.  I'm done with MAC's ripoff BS.*_


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2017)

The T&Cs for this sale, which are in the email, expressly state that the free shipping offer you get for orders under $50 does not apply to orders using the 25% off code. I don't agree that it shouldn't be free but it does say it in the email. I don't know about any changes to the regular shipping rate though.

ETA:*
One-time only online offer cannot be combined with complimentary standard shipping for orders of less than $50 (after offer code is applied). *


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 18, 2017)

montREALady said:


> I haven't paid for shipping once with MAC in years.  Now I see it's written that it's $5 for Standard on their website



I ordered Studio Sculpt mascara 2 days ago and standard shipping was free.

It's only when you use the MAC25 code that you get charged shipping--IF your order is under $50


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 1, 2017)

Do you have to make a purchase to redeem the anniversary gift in store?


----------



## filio (May 1, 2017)

Has anyone picked up the MAC Select 2017 Anniversary Gift the tote bag?


----------



## Monsy (May 1, 2017)

I did


----------



## filio (May 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I did



Is it a good bag? It looks pretty on the website I might place a order for that


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2017)

It looks and feels cheep but it is pretty big. It's not something you can carry around as your bag/purse.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 2, 2017)

filio said:


> Has anyone picked up the MAC Select 2017 Anniversary Gift the tote bag?



I just went on the MAC site, and the current Anniversary Gift is a free Patentpolish. I saw nothing about a tote.

I wonder if they change it each quarter or something.


----------



## Shars (May 2, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> I just went on the MAC site, and the current Anniversary Gift is a free Patentpolish. I saw nothing about a tote.
> 
> I wonder if they change it each quarter or something.



For my back up MAC account I got an email this week saying the gift was a patent polish as well. They must be changing it, which sucks because if you wanted a gift from an earlier quarter but your anniversary is later, you'll have to stick to whatever they choose to change it to.


----------



## leonah (May 3, 2017)

yes I ordered before and got a free patentpolish but rather that than a free tote


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 3, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> I just went on the MAC site, and the current Anniversary Gift is a free Patentpolish. I saw nothing about a tote.
> 
> I wonder if they change it each quarter or something.





Shars said:


> For my back up MAC account I got an email this week saying the gift was a patent polish as well. They must be changing it, which sucks because if you wanted a gift from an earlier quarter but your anniversary is later, you'll have to stick to whatever they choose to change it to.





leonah said:


> yes I ordered before and got a free patentpolish but rather that than a free tote



The tote was for Obsessed and the PP for the lower two levels.  A couple people on here who were Obsessed complained about the tote, so I imagine others did also.  If so, maybe MAC dropped it and everyone gets a PP now.

I got Ruby when mine came around in March, and I LOVE it.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The tote was for Obsessed and the PP for the lower two levels.  A couple people on here who were Obsessed complained about the tote, so I imagine others did also.  If so, maybe MAC dropped it and everyone gets a PP now.
> 
> I got Ruby when mine came around in March, and I LOVE it.



Well my MAC backup account is whatever the lowest level is, so that would make sense if the PP is for that level. I think I remember now people were saying they wish Obsessed could choose between the two as opposed to only have the tote.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 3, 2017)

Ah, I'm only at Seduced, so that explains things!


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2017)

Hi all! Where do we even see the gift? My anniversary passed since Feb and I never bothered looking into it...nor did I ever get an email from MAC  Unless this is what this complimentary "Shadescents Accordion" crap is in my cart that automatically appeared.


----------



## Shars (May 4, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Hi all! Where do we even see the gift? My anniversary passed since Feb and I never bothered looking into it...nor did I ever get an email from MAC  Unless this is what this complimentary "Shadescents Accordion" crap is in my cart that automatically appeared.



It's usually in checkout but you only get it during your anniversary month.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Hi all! Where do we even see the gift? My anniversary passed since Feb and I never bothered looking into it...nor did I ever get an email from MAC  Unless this is what this complimentary "Shadescents Accordion" crap is in my cart that automatically appeared.



Log in and click on "My MAC Select" (click on the same area where you'd log in to find it), then scroll down to where it says "Redeem Now". It should tell you what yours is.


----------



## leonah (May 6, 2017)

I'm only devoted but happy with a free pp. and I didn't get an email from what I recall i just randomly saw it at checkout when I was about to order something


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2017)

I ordered the new extra dimension compacts for select members. I haven't seen much interest in these products, but the swatches that I have seen look very nice. I am excited to get them!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2017)

both duos are gorgeous


----------



## Haven (Sep 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> both duos are gorgeous



I used the lighter duo today and loved the look! Very pigmented and blended beautifully. I am surprised that there isn't more interest in these.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm Obsessed and just got the email for the tote bag.  I'd much rather have gotten a PP or any makeup item but oh well, at this point I just want to keep my Obsessed status for '18


----------



## mango13 (Oct 8, 2017)

I thought obsessed members could choose between the bag and patent polish?


----------



## xsparrow (Jun 23, 2018)

MAC's Select program has been good to me through 2018! I just got an email for a free mini lipstick (I haven't bought anything from MAC all year so they're trying to get me to go to a store heheh) and while checking out I got my Select Birthday Gift as well (no email, no notification - wasn't even aware of this until the checkout)

For any Obsessed/Devoted members, you can now pick up your birthday gift in-store - it's a full-sized Fix+ in the original scent (valued at CAD$30!)


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jun 23, 2018)

I got the email for my Obsessed anniversary gift and I placed an order and checked the box or whatever was required to get the tote bag.  But never received the tote bag, luckily I didn't want it lol.  



I think there should be a higher tier for $1000, Super Obsessed, with an anniversary gift of the most popular MAC products, full size!  Or something like that


----------



## verorl (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm Obsessed and I got a big brush roll, valued at $50, as my birthday gift. Now, this is a gift I liked! That tote bag from last year ended up at a Goodwill.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 24, 2018)

I got the brush roll too!!


----------

